# US Nationals 2016 - July 29 - 31, Portland, Oregon



## Kian (Dec 18, 2015)

*Start growing your mustaches and break out the old unicycle, US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.*

Get excited, guys! US Nationals 2016 is booked and will be announced in the coming weeks, with an anticipated but not guaranteed announcement on 1/1/16 as we tie up some loose ends.

In anticipation, or to force anticipation upon you, we will be releasing hints (starting with the extremely unhelpful) about its location.

Clue #1 (12/17) - Nationals will be hosted in the contiguous United States. No McMurdo Station... this year.

Clue #2 (12/18) - US Nationals 2016 will not be held in a state capital.

Clue #3 (12/19) - US Nationals 2016 will be held in a state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.

Clue #4 (12/20) - US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that is home to at least one Big Four (NFL, MLB, NBA, and NHL) team.

Clue #5 (12/21) - US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that has held at least one tournament in 2015.

Clue #6 (12/22) - US Nationals 2016 will not share a city with any version of Shamu.

Clue #7 (12/22) - US Nationals 2016 will be held in a state that hasn't hosted US Nationals before.

See the live results here:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1639


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2015)

Hypehypehype


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

It should be in the Midwest... I probably still couldn't go.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

Hypehypehype

California?


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome. I'm gonna take a wild guess (I don't have any insider info, btw) and see if I'm right: Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA
By the way, I guessed because it was the first thing I pointed to on Google maps. Yes, my eyes were closed.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Awesome. I'm gonna take a wild guess (I don't have any insider info, btw) and see if I'm right: Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA
> By the way, I guessed because it was the first thing I pointed to on Google maps. Yes, my eyes were closed.



Lol. They have a visitor center by old faithful that might be able to have a 20 person comp...


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Lol. They have a visitor center by old faithful that might be able to have a 20 person comp...



Haha, sounds pretty nice. That moment when the competitor limit is so low that registration fills up in 5 minutes...
Okay, I revise my guess to the closest hotel to Yellowstone.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Haha, sounds pretty nice. That moment when the competitor limit is so low that registration fills up in 5 minutes...
> Okay, I revise my guess to the closest hotel to Yellowstone.



Irma Hotel: http://www.irmahotel.com

It's one hour away from Yellowstone.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 18, 2015)

My guess is Portland, because Kit.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 18, 2015)

HYPE

Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> HYPE
> 
> Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know



If some how I go, that's sounds like a blast


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

Awwwwww yeahhhhhhhh
pls make it near me xD
I predict Forgottonia, Illinois.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 18, 2015)

somewhere around Louisiana would be nice, Or Michigan as my grandparents live there.

I predict Somewhere in California though.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a datahead so yeah
I averaged the latitudes and longitudes of everyone's guesses and got this:
Box Elder County, Utah

Well now we know a useless thing that will change next time someone guesses.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> HYPE
> 
> Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know



Where did yo get 625 cubes from???????


also I would love to go (if i win the lottery) 
also dang it.....I was really hoping it would be in Alaska. Always wanted to go there


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 18, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Where did yo get 625 cubes from???????
> 
> 
> dang it.....I was really hoping it would be in Alaska. Always wanted to go there



ME TOO!!!


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> HYPE
> 
> Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know



Yes please.
Assuming I go, that is.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 18, 2015)

I need to know WHERE THE HECK IT IS FIRST.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> I need to know WHERE THE HECK IT IS FIRST.



This. COME ON KIAN!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> HYPE
> 
> Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know



Hell yeah.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

my guess is Olympus Mons City, Mars. Noah: How does that change your guess?


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> my guess is Olympus Mons City, Mars. Noah: How does that change your guess?



I assume that depends heavily on the date.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 18, 2015)

Guys. Nats is definitely in Vancouver.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> HYPE
> 
> Anyone wanna build a 625-cube mosaic of Mitch's face? I have the cubes and the design already; just let me know



That would be awesome.


----------



## Pryge (Dec 18, 2015)

Contagious=Ebola=Texas


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> my guess is Olympus Mons City, Mars. Noah: How does that change your guess?





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Guys. Nats is definitely in Vancouver.



Those are already ruled out by the first clue


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Those are already ruled out by the first clue



what of the US takes Vancouver/Mars before nats?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> my guess is Olympus Mons City, Mars. Noah: How does that change your guess?



This guess and PDF's are both invalidated by the hint in the first post.


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Those are already ruled out by the first clue



Not if he meant Vancouver, WA?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 18, 2015)

Chree said:


> Not if he meant Vancouver, WA?



well if the US did take over vancouver there would be 2 vancouver WAs. so yes, in fact I did.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 18, 2015)

I predict Toledo, Ohio. At least somewhere in the Midwest.


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 18, 2015)

I say somewhere in the Midwest.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

I really should be in the midwest We really surged in activity, and we've only had one nats ever.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 18, 2015)

Yay! Can't wait to see where it is because I might be able to go this time!


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey, if we guess the location, will you let us know?


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Hey, if we guess the location, will you let us know?



Nope. We will not confirm or deny any locations until we announce.

Also, Clue #2 is that US Nationals 2016 will not be held in a state capital.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hilton head island, SC?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kian said:


> Nope. We will not confirm or deny any locations until we announce.
> 
> Also, Clue #2 is that US Nationals 2016 will not be held in a state capital.



Welp, crud.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 18, 2015)

US Nationals.. I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it's gonna be in the US?

My serious guess is San Diego


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 19, 2015)

My guess is Indianapolis. I really have no idea


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 19, 2015)

My guess is Fort Worth, Texas. Haven't ever been to a comp, but would love to go to my first one at US Nationals five minutes away from my house!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

St. Louis, MO

(xD yeah right)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> St. Louis, MO
> 
> (xD yeah right)



I think Minnesota or Texas is more likely, but that would be fantastic. Not as good as KC, but still fantastic


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 19, 2015)

Serious guess: Houston Texas
Fun guess: SLC Utah
Funner guess: Couer d'Alene Idaho
Ideal: San Francisco California
Least Ideal: Flint Michigan, the bad part


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 19, 2015)

My guess is Seattle


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

Calling it now, Portland Maine


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Ideal: San Francisco California



While this would be awesome, I don't think this would be ideal. Hotels can get very pricey and transportation/parking can be nightmarish. That said, the Bay Area cubing community is huge, and there are some venues in the Bay Area that may have been of interest to the organisation team. We'll see 

Last I heard, there were three possibilities for Nationals' location, but I can't be sure any of those is the actual location.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 19, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Least Ideal: Flint Michigan, the bad part



I wasn't aware of any bad part that was worth differentiating from any other part. Pretty sure there was lead in the water across the whole city until the last couple months.


----------



## mjm (Dec 19, 2015)

Texas would be THE BEST.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> Also, Clue #2 is that US Nationals 2016 will not be held in a state capital.





penguinz7 said:


> My guess is Indianapolis. I really have no idea



cough.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> While this would be awesome, I don't think this would be ideal. Hotels can get very pricey and transportation/parking can be nightmarish. That said, the Bay Area cubing community is huge, and there are some venues in the Bay Area that may have been of interest to the organisation team. We'll see
> 
> Last I heard, there were three possibilities for Nationals' location, but I can't be sure any of those is the actual location.



What were those three?


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 19, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> I wasn't aware of any bad part that was worth differentiating from any other part. Pretty sure there was lead in the water across the whole city until the last couple months.



Yea I kinda didn't want to add that, but I did want to avoid someone arguing that I was generalizing an entire city.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 19, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Yea I kinda didn't want to add that, but I did want to avoid someone arguing that I was generalizing an entire city.



I've only been there a couple of times myself, but it doesn't seem too pleasant. The situation that is going on there now is beyond embarrassing for the whole state of Michigan, and I really feel bad for all the people living there.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm going to guess... Somewhere in the Bay Area. (San Jose?)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

I will be kinda annoyed if they have it on one of the coasts again; we are long overdue for a midwest nats lol


----------



## Dadd (Dec 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> My guess is Indianapolis. I really have no idea



Well, Indianapolis is a state capital.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 19, 2015)

Calling it now, Wanamingo, MN


----------



## Pryge (Dec 19, 2015)

Honolulu, Hawaii let's go rn


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Honolulu, Hawaii let's go rn



uhhhhhh










wut


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Honolulu, Hawaii let's go rn





Kian said:


> Clue #1 (12/17) - Nationals will be hosted in the contiguous United States. No McMurdo Station... this year.



Um...?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Calling it now, Wanamingo, MN



Who told you?! That wasn't supposed to get leaked!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who told you?! That wasn't supposed to get leaked!



Almost done writing my article to send to all the major newspapers with this leak... And... Done! Send.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Um...?



I think he did it on purpose; that also goes against clue #2 (Honolulu is the capital of Hawaii)


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 19, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who told you?! That wasn't supposed to get leaked!



Are you being serious? I really can't tell.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

JamesDanko said:


> Are you being serious? I really can't tell.



He's kidding. I don't think Chris is on teh organization team anyway (I may be wrong about that though)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2015)

My guess: Literally as far away as possible from KC


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> My guess: Literally as far away as possible from KC



Probably...

You know Kian, or any one else on the organization team, my dad's in the entertainment business her in KC so I know a couple of places it could be held. Plus, does it get more central than KC? The answer is not really. I guess Wichita is slightly closer, but KC is the most central big city. It would be perfect


----------



## shelley (Dec 19, 2015)

Great to hear! Feel free to submit a proposal for 2017 (or later) when you have it narrowed down to something more specific than "I know a couple of places it could be held". In addition to cost, don't forget to look into lodging, transportation and food options. You can contact us via the contact form on current or recent US Nationals competition sites.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2015)

Somewhere in southern Illinois (Or close to that area).


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 19, 2015)

If it's Seattle, I'll flip


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Why can't they just say?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Why can't they just say?



because HYPE

@whoever asked me to tell, why should I? It ruins the HYPE


----------



## Pryge (Dec 19, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Um...?



i can dream harold


----------



## shelley (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Why can't they just say?



Because everyone seems to have so much fun guessing!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> because HYPE
> 
> @whoever asked me to tell, why should I? It ruins the HYPE



I meant the three speculated cities. That way it may even increase the speculation, blind siding every one if it's not one of those!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I meant the three speculated cities. That way it may even increase the speculation, blind siding every one if it's not one of those!



No spoilers from me!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> No spoilers from me!



you're no fun...

EDIT: Okay! Submitted a proposal. I think it's mighty fine.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 19, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Calling it now, Wanamingo, MN





Rubiks560 said:


> Who told you?! That wasn't supposed to get leaked!





JamesDanko said:


> Are you being serious? I really can't tell.



Oh yea, he is being serious. Because my hometown of 1000 people would be the most ideal place to hold a Nationals. :tu


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Well, Indianapolis is a state capital.





YouCubing said:


> cough.



Alright, well I can't read.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kind of guessed some of the places as to where it would be anyway, but I'm excited no matter what. I have a 50% chance of going this year based off of a college choice.

Go Navy


----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> My guess: Literally as far away as possible from KC



That would be somewhere in the southern Indian Ocean. I can confirm that is not the case.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 19, 2015)

I think it will be Pittsburgh.
Reason: Best city for cubing evar


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> He's kidding. I don't think Chris is on teh organization team anyway (I may be wrong about that though)



He probably knows. Thecubicle is vending/sponsoring nats and hes filming too. (and I remember hearing that everyone at Rowes relay GWR knows where nats is)


----------



## McWillies (Dec 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> somewhere around Louisiana would be nice, Or Michigan as my grandparents live there.
> 
> I predict Somewhere in California though.



That would be nice haha, I don't think we have ever had one here!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Kian said:


> That would be somewhere in the southern Indian Ocean. I can confirm that is not the case.



I wonder what the farthest possible place from KC would be taking into account the clues?



McWillies said:


> That would be nice haha, I don't think we have ever had one here!



what about this and this and this?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I wonder what the farthest possible place from KC would be taking into account the clues?
> 
> 
> 
> what about this and this and this?



I think Maine would be as far away as possible.

Also he was talking about Louisiana.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

inb4 it's Key West
That's not really my guess lol
It would be nice though, but they just aren't doing it because that would be 3 east coast Nats in a row


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I think Maine would be as far away as possible.
> 
> Also he was talking about Louisiana.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok


----------



## biscuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I think Maine would be as far away as possible.
> 
> Also he was talking about Louisiana.



Nope. Neah Bay, WA beats anywhere in Maine by like 400 miles. I don't know if Neah Bay is the farthest, but in 5 minutes of looking, it was the farthest I could find.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> He probably knows. Thecubicle is vending/sponsoring nats and hes filming too. (and I remember hearing that everyone at Rowes relay GWR knows where nats is)



Most of the people who were there know, but not everyone.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 20, 2015)

Is there a schedule for the hints?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Is there a schedule for the hints?



Daily I guess?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 20, 2015)

If it's New York City, I can die happy.


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Is there a schedule for the hints?



Probably daily? But kinda just when I get around to it, I suppose.

Clue #3- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Probably daily? But kinda just when I get around to it, I suppose.
> 
> Clue #3- US Nationals 2016 will be held in state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.



RIP East coast nats unless it's Maine or Florida.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Probably daily? But kinda just when I get around to it, I suppose.
> 
> Clue #3- US Nationals 2016 will be held in state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.



Fair enough, as long as there is a date for the final announcement
And clue #3 makes clue #1 obsolete


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2015)

Mikel said:


> RIP East coast nats unless it's Maine or Florida.



Well, as a history teacher and an obnoxious pedant, I must note that not every state was only admitted once.


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Well, as a history teacher and an obnoxious pedant, I must note that not every state was only admitted once.



CSA nats confirmed?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Well, as a history teacher and an obnoxious pedant, I must note that not every state was only admitted once.



I fulfill only one of your two properties mentioned in this post.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Probably daily? But kinda just when I get around to it, I suppose.
> 
> Clue #3- US Nationals 2016 will be held in state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.



There were 29 states admitted to the U.S. in the 19th century: Ohio, Louisiana, Indiana, Mississippi, Illinois, Alabama, Maine, Missouri, Arkansas, Michigan, Texas, Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, California, Minnesota, Oregon, Kansas, West Virginia, Nevada, Nebraska, Colorado, North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana, Washington, Idaho, Wyoming, and Utah.

I still think that U.S. Nationals 2016 is somewhere in California.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

also, this is my prediction for the 2016 electoral college. (Assume blank states are red) (jk obviously)
e: I done goofed a bit, have to fix this
e2: fixed


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Probably daily? But kinda just when I get around to it, I suppose.
> 
> Clue #3- US Nationals 2016 will be held in state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.





Dadd said:


> I think it will be Pittsburgh.
> Reason: Best city for cubing evar





Jaysammey777 said:


> Hilton head island, SC?



Welp that invalidates two guesses so ye


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Welp that invalidates two guesses so ye



yup. watch st louis be the only one left


----------



## biscuit (Dec 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yup. watch st louis be the only one left



KC or some where in Kansas!... I mean maybe KC, but probably not Kansas. Hey, Wichita getting some love!



DTCuber said:


> I still think that U.S. Nationals 2016 is somewhere in California.



Probably... We can dream!


----------



## NooberCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

West Coast Please


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Welp that invalidates two guesses so ye



You can't think I was serious right?


----------



## mjm (Dec 20, 2015)

So it's gonna be east coast again


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 20, 2015)

Orlando!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Honestly I think it will be somewhere annoying like Nevada so I can't go. Too bad I will probably be sort of fazt by the time it actually happens and probably won't be able to go.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 20, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #3 (12/19) - US Nationals 2016 will be held in a state that was admitted to the US in the 19th century.



RIP Georgia 

My hopes for where It's going to be:

-Anywhere in Flordia, preferably Jacksonville/Orlando
-In Birmingham, AL and nowhere west of Mississippi. While its definitely possible for me to go to AR for Nats, its not likely
-Nowhere north of WV, even me going to WV for Nats is really sketchy

EDIT: Thanks to DGCubes, Georgia/Tennessee/North Carolina is a possibility.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You can't think I was serious right?



Ye I knew you were kidding xD


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 20, 2015)

It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

2180161 said:


> It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.



I still say it's in Forgottonia.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

2180161 said:


> It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.



lol about 5? We have had about 2. In the past forever. Both of which were in KC, which might as well be in another state when travelling from STL.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 20, 2015)

2180161 said:


> It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.



Yeah, but understand that there are tons of states that haven't even had any competitions whatsoever (ex. Alabama, Mississippi, and WV) so before you b***h about not having enough comps in your state, feel sympathy for those who haven't been to a comp in their area.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2015)

2180161 said:


> It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.



This argument seems rather weird for me. Why should a state that is know not to have comps/people interested/good organizers/etc.. Have nats held there? That just kinda makes it less appealing right?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Yeah, but understand that there are tons of states that haven't even had any competitions whatsoever (ex. Alabama, Mississippi, and WV) so before you b***h about not having enough comps in your state, feel sympathy for those who haven't been to a comp in their area.



Like South Carolina? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This argument seems rather weird for me. Why should a state that is know not to have comps/people interested/good organizers/etc.. Have nats held there? That just kinda makes it less appealing right?



I disagree with this. I think that in order for a place to have people interested, you need a comp. Having no comps will make the situation worse.
no people interested -> no experienced organizers -> no comps -> no fazt cubers -> no one to make people interested -> no people interested


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I disagree with this. I think that in order for a place to have people interested, you need a comp. Having no comps will make the situation worse.
> no people interested -> no experienced organizers -> no comps -> no fazt cubers -> no one to make people interested -> no people interested



I 100% agree with this. Katie and I are the only 2 in ga our age because of this. That doesn't mean that nats should be that comp. it means that area needs a normal comp. all an area needs is 1 person, 1 person to start organizing and it can blow up.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol about 5? We have had about 2. In the past forever. Both of which were in KC, which might as well be in another state when travelling from STL.



to my knowledge there has been a grand total of 0 comps in Louisiana *ever*

KC wouldn't be too bad for me though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> to my knowledge there has been a grand total of 0 comps in Louisiana *Ever*
> 
> KC wouldn't be to bad for me though.



yeah, I've been to the one comp in KC after I started cubing, and 2 comps in Lawrence, about 45 minutes west of KC.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 20, 2015)

2180161 said:


> It should be in Illinois. There aren't very many Illinois comps. in the last 2 years, there have only been ~5 comps.


Well than thats because less cubers are there, they are going to put nationals in an area where more people are likely to come


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This argument seems rather weird for me. Why should a state that is know not to have comps/people interested/good organizers/etc.. Have nats held there? That just kinda makes it less appealing right?



^ I would like to modify this to include that I would rather go to a US Beauty that has mediocre participation than a meh area with lots of participation. But if an area has no current cubing participation and isn't a place that Americans would normally take a vacation to(or something similar to) then that area doesn't have a lot to offer nats. Just IMO


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> Well than thats because less cubers are there, they are going to put nationals in an area where more people are likely to come



Not really, they tried to put it in a more remote place last time to lower the number of competitors to make it easier on the organizers.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 20, 2015)

I do hope it is in Illinois.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 20, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Yeah, but understand that there are tons of states that haven't even had any competitions whatsoever (ex. Alabama, Mississippi, and WV) so before you b***h about not having enough comps in your state, feel sympathy for those who haven't been to a comp in their area.



Please do not spread lies amongst the community. West Virginia (WV) has had two WCA sanctioned competitions within its state borders.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 20, 2015)

If you haven't been to a competition in your state, organize one. I am pretty sure that the delegate has had a bunch of organizing experience and is more than willing to help with the organization process. Just make sure there is a date that works. And a venue that works. Then start from there.

I can't grammar today.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 20, 2015)

If it is not going to be a coastal place (like Hilton Head), it will probably be in a 1 million+ metro area like St. Louis, KC, Chicago, or Dallas.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Please do not spread lies amongst the community. West Virginia (WV) has had two WCA sanctioned competitions within its state borders.



Yes, but they were more than 3 years ago, and with the growth of the community, thats extremely outdated. I'm not using that an excuse, because I am wrong, but all I'm doing is proving a point.


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Like South Carolina? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



+1
I completely agree with this. Also, I meant even in surrounding states.


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 20, 2015)

Hoping for somewhere in the MN area. When do we get the hint today?


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2015)

JamesDanko said:


> Hoping for somewhere in the MN area. When do we get the hint today?



Whenever I make one up. Pretty soon, I guess.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 21, 2015)

I know practically nothing about US, so don't get angry at me
I guess new york (hope that's not state capital)


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 21, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> I know practically nothing about US, so don't get angry at me
> I guess new york (hope that's not state capital)



Sorry, but New York was ruled out with the third hint.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 21, 2015)

JamesDanko said:


> Hoping for somewhere in the MN area. When do we get the hint today?



Minneapolis is a pretty big city, with a large convention center and it's not a capital. I'm hoping it's there.


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 21, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Minneapolis is a pretty big city, with a large convention center and it's not a capital. I'm hoping it's there.



Yeah, that's really the only MN option.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm guessing Michigan, because Kit.


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2015)

Clue #4- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that is home to at least one Big Four (NFL, MLB, NBA, and NHL) team.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 21, 2015)

Detroit... I'm guessing Detroit.


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 21, 2015)

I am guessing Texas.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 21, 2015)

My 3 guesses: 

-Cleaveland, OH (Cleveland Cavaliers) 
-Miami, FL (Miami Heat)
-Birmingham, AL (Alabama Blackhawks)

My main guess STILL remains in Ohio.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 21, 2015)

These are the cities left.

Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Oakland, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, San Jose, and Green Bay


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

Well that screws up my guess.
I guess: Seattle because I like it.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> These are the cities left.
> 
> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, and Green Bay



Don't forget about the ones that seceded and came back. I'd edit in any from South Carolina, Georgia, Virginia, North Carolina, and Tennessee.

EDIT: These are Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.

EDIT2: The list is now: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay, Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> These are the cities left.
> 
> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, and Green Bay



Louisiana is still in the running!


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Not really, they tried to put it in a more remote place last time to lower the number of competitors to make it easier on the organizers.



Not sure where you got this information, but it's totally untrue.


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> These are the cities left.
> 
> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, and Green Bay



Oakland?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Don't forget about the ones that seceded and came back. I'd edit in any from South Carolina, Georgia, Virginia, North Carolina, and Tennessee.
> 
> EDIT: These are Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.
> 
> EDIT2: The list is now: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay, Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.



INDIANAPOLIS IS A STATE CAPITAL OMFG
New new new list: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay, Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.
Also yey4GA


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> These are the cities left.
> 
> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, and Green Bay


The states 13 left are California, Illinois, Texas, Florida, Minnesota, Missouri, Ohio, Washington, Ohio, Indiana, Wisconsin, Louisiana, and Oregon.
edit: nvm by the time i finished this post he was corrected, too lazy to fix this post lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> INDIANAPOLIS IS A STATE CAPITAL OMFG
> New new new list: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay, Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.
> Also yey4GA



so is nashville hehe


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> The states 13 left are California, Illinois, Texas, Florida, Minnesota, Missouri, Ohio, Washington, Ohio, Indiana, Wisconsin, Louisiana, and Oregon.
> edit: nvm by the time i finished this post he was corrected, too lazy to fix this post lol



What about Michigan and Tennessee (based on re-admittance)?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> INDIANAPOLIS IS A STATE CAPITAL OMFG
> New new new list: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay, Charlotte, Atlanta, and Nashville.
> Also yey4GA



LOL before criticize people, check yourself. Nashville and Atlanta are both capitals lolol


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I think Maine would be as far away as possible.


Thats a great idea! 
Lets see...
My 27 acre backyard??? Brilliant!
I mean, I could supply stackmats. Got plenty of those.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> The states 13 left are California, Illinois, Texas, Florida, Minnesota, Missouri, Ohio, Washington, Ohio, Indiana, Wisconsin, Louisiana, and Oregon.
> edit: nvm by the time i finished this post he was corrected, too lazy to fix this post lol



How did you get those 13?

Anyway, 
I made a document on this thread.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1izCIHBj1oIi5ryAbf2uIWDpLVyuCPXGW9jDnwAiy1mA/edit


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> LOL before criticize people, check yourself. Nashville and Atlanta are both capitals lolol



I was just saying, that was mentioned earlier in the thread.
New new new new list: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay and Charlotte.

But Moyu I can be stupid sometimes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I was just saying, that was mentioned earlier in the thread.
> New new new new list: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, Green Bay and Charlotte.
> 
> *But Moyu I can be stupid sometimes.*



lolololololololololol

edit: Memphis


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> These are the cities left.
> 
> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Worth, Miami, Minneapolis, Houston, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland, Seattle, Kansas City, San Diego, Cincinnati, Oakland, Milwaukee, New Orleans, Detroit, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Jacksonville, San Jose, and Green Bay



If it's in Charlotte I'll be so happy. But no way 2 Carolinas in a row is going to happen.
I hope it's Florida. Those are the only ones I could go to. But 3 east coast in a row isn't going to happen.
Oh wait Memphis. But still unlikely.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 21, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> If it's in Charlotte I'll be so happy. But no way 2 Carolinas in a row is going to happen.
> I hope it's Florida. Those are the only ones I could go to. But 3 east coast in a row isn't going to happen.



It won't be in Charlotte, it was admitted in 1789. Unless we're talking about re-admission following the Civil War.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> It won't be in Charlotte, it was admitted in 1789. Unless we're talking about re-admission following the Civil War.



Yes, Kian said:



Kian said:


> Well, as a history teacher and an obnoxious pedant, I must note that not every state was only admitted once.



So, the actual list now is down to 24 cities. That's not bad. Brb, booking a hotel room in all of them.


----------



## NeilH (Dec 21, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> My 3 guesses:
> 
> -Cleaveland, OH (Cleveland Cavaliers)
> -Miami, FL (Miami Heat)
> ...



blackhawks are not in the NFL...


----------



## Oliver7073 (Dec 21, 2015)

I hope it's close to Minnesota...


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

Texas pls


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #4- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that is home to at least one Big Four (NFL, MLB, NBA, and NHL) team.



Still leaves KC an option...


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 21, 2015)

plz dallas


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Still leaves KC an option...



and STL :O


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> and STL :O



#MissouriNats


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> #MissouriNats



lol we can dream #MissouriForBiggestCubingBaseAward2015


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol we can dream #MissouriForBiggestCubingBaseAward2015



We can only hope...


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #4- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that is home to at least one Big Four (NFL, MLB, NBA, and NHL) team.



San Francisco Nationals!


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 21, 2015)

I still think that Toronto is putting up a good fight. Has the Raptors and the Leafs, so that is good. Not state captial, because it is in a province, not state, and the province was brought into confederation in 1876. 

I am joking of course.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 21, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> I still think that Toronto is putting up a good fight. Has the Raptors and the Leafs, so that is good. Not state captial, because it is in a province, not state, and the province was brought into confederation in 1876.
> 
> I am joking of course.



Dat clue #1 tho..


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 21, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> San Francisco Nationals!



What about the Giants, 49ers, and... Wait, do the Warriors play in SF or Oakland?


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> What about the Giants, 49ers, and... Wait, do the Warriors play in SF or Oakland?



What about them? Oakland.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 21, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> What about them? Oakland.



San Francisco sports teams.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 21, 2015)

Plot twist: we haven't picked a location for Nationals yet. Kian is making up clues, and then the rest of the organizers are frantically trying to find a venue that satisfies all of them.

(just kidding)


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> San Francisco sports teams.



I am aware what they are. But what is your original question asking?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 21, 2015)

NeilH said:


> blackhawks are not in the NFL...



I swear to god I make at least 1 mistake every single post I make.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Plot twist: we haven't picked a location for Nationals yet. Kian is making up clues, and then the rest of the organizers are frantically trying to find a venue that satisfies all of them.
> 
> (just kidding)



This is the best post ever.

e: link to the google map w/ the guesses
green: valid guess, orange: invalidated by one clue, red: invalidated by two clues.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 21, 2015)

I made a map based on the clues so far (will be edited after the next clue)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=zUtJF_9jEFQQ.kZ8BkF3ionE4
also, the state doc:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1izCIHBj1oIi5ryAbf2uIWDpLVyuCPXGW9jDnwAiy1mA/edit


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 21, 2015)

Dadd said:


> I made a map based on the clues so far (will be edited after the next clue)
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=zUtJF_9jEFQQ.kZ8BkF3ionE4
> also, the state doc:
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1izCIHBj1oIi5ryAbf2uIWDpLVyuCPXGW9jDnwAiy1mA/edit



What major sports team is in Knoxville?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 21, 2015)

yay spreadsheets: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ryTNyFPxUmrbEVoQ_DhQrWYWukYoGQLbo6ObN6yaF74/edit?usp=sharing

my guess is still Chicago


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cincinnati?


----------



## Dadd (Dec 21, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> What major sports team is in Knoxville?



Oops. I thought that the Ice Bears counted. Just saw that they're in the SPHL. Removed.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay spreadsheets: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ryTNyFPxUmrbEVoQ_DhQrWYWukYoGQLbo6ObN6yaF74/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> my guess is still Chicago



remember that states that left during the civil war shouldn't be invalid, F34 should be no, for instance.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> remember that states that left during the civil war shouldn't be invalid, F34 should be no, for instance.



My dad made the spreadsheet and he decided to not count that


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay spreadsheets: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ryTNyFPxUmrbEVoQ_DhQrWYWukYoGQLbo6ObN6yaF74/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> my guess is still Chicago



Who plays in Fort Worth? Shouldn't it be Arlington instead?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay spreadsheets: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ryTNyFPxUmrbEVoQ_DhQrWYWukYoGQLbo6ObN6yaF74/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> my guess is still Chicago



Milwaukee plz plz plz!
wow WI has two cities in running!
My guess some where in the midwest- Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, or Minnesota
Edit: one would think KC would be in kansas...


----------



## Oliver7073 (Dec 21, 2015)

PLEASE BE WISCONSIN OR MINNESOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knut (Dec 21, 2015)

If it's in STL, KC, or Chicago I might be able to go. :O HYPE


----------



## DELToS (Dec 22, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> There were 29 states admitted to the U.S. in the 19th century: Ohio, Louisiana, Indiana, Mississippi, Illinois, Alabama, Maine, Missouri, Arkansas, Michigan, Texas, Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, California, Minnesota, Oregon, Kansas, West Virginia, Nevada, Nebraska, Colorado, North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana, Washington, Idaho, Wyoming, and Utah.
> 
> I still think that U.S. Nationals 2016 is somewhere in California.



West Virginia you say...? That sounds good


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

boolean iAmSeriously(hoping) { return this.location.distFrom(st_louis).isShorterThan(500000, METERS); }

darn it, I think I may have done a bit too much coding today


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> boolean iAmSeriously(hoping) { return this.location.distFrom(st_louis).isShorterThan(500000, METERS); }
> 
> darn it, I think I may have done a bit too much coding today


Lol I'm still hoping for Dallas/Arlington area in Texas


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

Clue #5- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that has held at least one tournament in 2015.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 22, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #5- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that has held at least one tournament in 2015.



Tournament as in a speedcubing competition right? Not just any random tournament?


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 22, 2015)

dallas is still strong


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

Seattle, Portland, Los Angeles, San Diego, San Antonio, Dallas, Orlando, Cleveland, Minneapolis.

Assuming suburbs don't count.


----------



## Pryge (Dec 22, 2015)

Rip STL Justin lol


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 22, 2015)

fmc usa count?


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Tournament as in a speedcubing competition right? Not just any random tournament?



Yes, a WCA competition.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 22, 2015)

I would be willing to rule out San Fran and Orlando, simply because they have hosted a major competition in the past, but what do I know.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Rip STL Justin lol



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2015)

updated my spreadsheet and now that Chicago is ruled out I'm guessing Minneapolis or Portland


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> updated my spreadsheet and now that Chicago is ruled out I'm guessing Minneapolis or Portland



mini polis pls then I can maybe gogogo


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

1st guess: Portland
2nd guess: Cleveland
3rd guess: Los Angeles


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, Cleveland isn't ruled out yet and Toledo was my original guess, so I'm guessing Cleveland.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Still hoping for Seattle


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 22, 2015)

someone make a poll for the ones left


----------



## Dadd (Dec 22, 2015)

What about metro areas that have had a comp In the suburbs but not in the city limits? This includes Berkely-San Francisco, Ann Arbor-Detroit, Land o Lakes-Tampa. I don't know for sure, but I might count these.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dadd said:


> What about metro areas that have had a comp In the suburbs but not in the city limits? This includes Berkely-San Francisco, Ann Arbor-Detroit, Land o Lakes-Tampa. I don't know for sure, but I might count these.



They said not to count it according its Facebook page

Also, I updated the map.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 22, 2015)

Minneapolis or Cleveland plzplzpzlplz


----------



## Oliver7073 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a reason why Minneapolis should be it because. It's a place where not a lot of people been and know about it.


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> There are a few more. The full list is: Los Angeles, Dallas, Minneapolis, Cleveland, Seattle, San Diego, Orlando, Portland, San Antonio, Atlanta, and Nashville.
> 
> EDIT: Took out Charlotte (there was a comp in Charlottesville, not Charlotte).



Nashville and Atlanta are still capitals.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> Nashville and Atlanta are still capitals.



Ah, yes. I'm stupid. 

Well, it's been said in that case what the list is, so no point reiterating.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 22, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Ah, yes. I'm stupid.



Don't feel bad. One time I thought there was a Nebraska, Italy -_- (not really the same kind of example but you get my point)


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

On it.
Poll: http://goo.gl/r4nEXp
Results: http://goo.gl/DZ4ifp
Hopefully thats right. I used http://tinyurl.com/q6eft29 for the places still in.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dallas HYPE


----------



## JackJ (Dec 22, 2015)

Oliver7073 said:


> I have a reason why Minneapolis should be it because. It's a place where not a lot of people been and know about it.



Not a lot of people know about Minneapolis?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 22, 2015)

ohey
Seattle's still there
Iiiiinteresting...
pls pls pls can it be there? 
k thx ~

e: It had better not be Cleveland.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 22, 2015)

Dadd said:


> What about metro areas that have had a comp In the suburbs but not in the city limits? This includes Berkely-San Francisco, Ann Arbor-Detroit, Land o Lakes-Tampa. I don't know for sure, but I might count these.



Let me assure you that Ann Arbor is not a suburb of Detroit by any means.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Dallas HYPE


+1, or San Antonio.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #5- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a city that has held at least one tournament in 2015.



Los Angeles Nationals!


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 22, 2015)

The 9 locations who are left:

*Ohio (joined 1803)*
- Cleveland [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*Florida (joined 1845)*
- Orlando [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*Texas (joined 1845)*
- Dallas [Sport Team] [Comp '15]
- San Antonio [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*California (joined 1850)*
- LA [Sport Team] [Comp '15]
- San Diego [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*Minnesota (joined 1858)*
- Minneapolis [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*Oregon (joined 1859)*
- Portland [Sport Team] [Comp '15]

*Washington (joined 1889)*
- Seattle [Sport Team] [Comp '15]


----------



## Mikel (Dec 22, 2015)

US Nationals 2016 has been _announced._


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2015)

Mikel said:


> US Nationals 2016 has been _announced._



jokesjokesjokes

my serious guess is San Diego. 
(dammit so close to guroux!!!! its k, just get fast and win!)


----------



## Dadd (Dec 22, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> They said not to count it according its Facebook page
> 
> Also, I updated the map.



what facebook page?


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

Dadd said:


> what facebook page?



https://www.facebook.com/CubingUSA/


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 22, 2015)

Brandon, you're hilarious XD

I hope it's LA or San Diego (as I'll probably be out there all summer) but I have a funny feeling that it's not...either Orlando, either city in Texas, or Seattle. I'm probably going with my guess as Dallas, just because it's centrally located. Looking forward to the announcement!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 22, 2015)

In all seriousness, I'm putting a 99% chance it's not in California. Y'all get enough comps as is.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2015)

If it's in San Diego.....







bruh


----------



## biscuit (Dec 22, 2015)

I probably couldn't go, but Minneapolis would be the closest for me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I probably couldn't go, but Minneapolis would be the closest for me.



yeah same here


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

Clue #6- US Nationals 2016 will not share a city with any version of Shamu.


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 22, 2015)

Kian said:


> Clue #6- US Nationals 2016 will not share a city with any version of Shamu.



No San Diego, San Antonio, or Orlando.


Yay! Go Minneapolis!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 22, 2015)

Down to the sexy six.

- Cleveland
- Dallas 
- LA 
- Minneapolis
- Portland
- Seattle


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

San Diego, San Antonio, and Orlando are out.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 22, 2015)

Cleveland, Dallas, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Portland, and Seattle are left.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 22, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Down to the sexy six.
> 
> - Cleveland
> - Dallas
> ...


DALLAS HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

Also, excellent clue choice.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If it's in San Diego.....
> 
> https://gyazo.com/0e3d1a2620ad0545ab99b7484a038670.png
> 
> bruh



lolno


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> lolno



balls.

Still, for a random guess top 9 ain't bad xd


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> San Diego, San Antonio, and Orlando are out.





DGCubes said:


> Cleveland, Dallas, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Portland, and Seattle are left.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd.



Thanks. 
Updated Poll: http://goo.gl/Ph4irY


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Myachii said:


> balls.
> 
> Still, for a random guess top 9 ain't bad xd



Still for my hometown top 6 ain't bad. Seriously tho, all we got was a Super Bowl win and that was it in the past decade.


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

The venue!

So you don't need any more clues, right?


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

*US Nationals 2016*



Kian said:


> The venue!
> 
> So you don't need any more clues, right?



Wut......... *tear
It's... Beautiful!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Kian said:


> The venue!
> 
> So you don't need any more clues, right?



what's this


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what's this



*wheres this


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> *wheres this



nah what's*
I don't care where it is, I care WHAT IT IS BRUH


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nah what's*
> I don't care where it is, I care WHAT IT IS BRUH



It's the venue.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 23, 2015)

Cool clue. Hardish to find tho

Edit: Very easy to find.

The cities that get eliminated: 
San Diego
Orlando
San Antonio
https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=zUtJF_9jEFQQ.kZ8BkF3ionE4
Locations left:
Los Angeles
Portland
Seattle
Dallas
Cleaveland
Minneapolis


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2015)

OH SNAP IT'S ANOTHER CLUE.

Clue #7- US Nationals 2016 will be held in a state that hasn't hosted US Nationals before.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 23, 2015)

rules out cleveland and LA, 

Portland
Seattle
Dallas
Minneapolis


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> rules out cleveland and LA,
> 
> Portland
> Seattle
> ...



I can't handle this. Please have it be in Seattle


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 23, 2015)

NO IT RULED OUT OHIO FML


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 23, 2015)

No one recognizes the venue?


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 23, 2015)

DALLAS FTW


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

6 valid guesses left, 3 in Seattle, 2 in Portland and 1 in Minneapolis.

inb4 it's Dallas

jk It's going to be Seattle xD


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 23, 2015)

It has been deciphered.


Spoiler: Spoiler



it's portland
http://www.destination360.com/north-america/us/oregon/portland/holiday-inn-portland-airport/hotel


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 23, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> It has been deciphered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


Dang! My mom would have paid for me if it was Dallas!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

You know what, Portland is just as good. It's a car ride's away 

So hyped now, I'm definitely going.


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 23, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> It has been deciphered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



Well, hopefully the next one is somewhere in the midwest


----------



## Mikel (Dec 23, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> It has been deciphered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



The Kenyon-Wanamingo Elementary School cafeteria looks exactly like that too. Don't let it fool you.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

GOSH DANGIT! THAT'S ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY!

Hmmm, maybe the WCA should start organizing state championship competitions.


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> GOSH DANGIT! THAT'S ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe the WCA should start organizing state championship competitions.




The WCA has organized exactly 0 competitions ever. People organize competitions, which are approved by the WCA.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

Torch said:


> The WCA has organized exactly 0 competitions ever. People organize competitions, which are approved by the WCA.



Hehe, my bad. The people should do that then.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mikel said:


> The Kenyon-Wanamingo Elementary School cafeteria looks exactly like that too. Don't let it fool you.


Where is that?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 23, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Where is that?



It's in Minnesota. I can't find a picture, but I can guarantee you the picture Kian posted is the Portland Holiday Inn.


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2015)

US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.


R. I. P. Dallas


----------



## CuberRiley (Dec 23, 2015)

*NATS 2016 Found!!!*

eureka!
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...n_Portland_Airport_I_205-Portland_Oregon.html


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.



Sweet


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, hype! Probably not going though...


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.



Not as close as I was hoping but I'm still going  can't wait


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, hype! Probably not going though...



Too Cool for Nats stream?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> US Nationals 2016 will be held 7/29/16-7/31/16 at the Holiday Inn Portland Airport in Portland, Oregon.



This will make up for the lack of cubers from Washington in 2014. If I remember, there were only 2 or 3 people from here.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 23, 2015)

meh Portland is too far to fly from Oceania so not going. 
i can't go because i live in oceania but you should do 5 rounds of 3x3. just a suggestion


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

it's never gonna be anywhere near here


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

Not Seattle ;-;
NTLRS rates 3.6/10
needs more Seattle


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Not Seattle ;-;
> NTLRS rates 3.6/10
> needs more Seattle



I admit that I'm biased, but Portland >>> Seattle in terms of cool things to do, food, drinks, and scenery. Seattle's great if you like a busy metropolis, overly touristy areas, and Amazon.


----------



## KSNCubed (Dec 23, 2015)

HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE!!!! So pumped for this comp. When will registration be open?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

I might go but my parents are going to make me pay for my plane ticket if I do xD better start saving money


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> I admit that I'm biased, but Portland >>> Seattle in terms of cool things to do, food, drinks, and scenery. Seattle's great if you like a busy metropolis, overly touristy areas, and Amazon.



wrong on so many counts >.<
I like both though, that's why it wasn't a flat 1.0/10


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2016/index.php


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 23, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2016/index.php



Awesome! 

But I'm laughing so hard right now. No feet? Woooooooooow lololol. Is it being removed? lol


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 23, 2015)

Wait where am I going to do my annual round of feet?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> But I'm laughing so hard right now. No feet? Woooooooooow lololol. Is it being removed? lol



We're choosing not to hold it this year. We have limited time and we're using that time on more popular events. I don't have any idea whether the WCA Board or WRC is planning to remove feet, but we're not planning on holding it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 23, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> We're choosing not to hold it this year. We have limited time and we're using that time on more popular events. I don't have any idea whether the WCA Board or WRC is planning to remove feet, but we're not planning on holding it.



Ahhhh gotchaaa. That's interesting


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

No California Nationals


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 23, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Wait where am I going to do my annual round of feet?



I'll try to hold a comp with feet lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I'll try to hold a comp with feet lol



Are you thinking about it for the next Manhasset comp?

Not that I like feet.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 23, 2015)

Nats is in Portland.


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok who wants to organize Portland Feetcomp 2016 on 7/28? Nah, just kidding.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Torch said:


> Ok who wants to organize Portland Feetcomp 2016 on 7/28? Nah, just kidding.



Keep Portland Weird 2016 amirite


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2015)

Torch said:


> Ok who wants to organize Portland Feetcomp 2016 on 7/28? Nah, just kidding.



I'm working on it.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

omfg superhype
Looking forward to doing some FMC and getting a better OH avg xD
AND NOT DNFING CLOCK ASDFASDFASDFASDFASDF
-ahem-


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 23, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Are you thinking about it for the next Manhasset comp?
> 
> Not that I like feet.



could be an option, probably more likely one after that tho


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> We're choosing not to hold it this year. We have limited time and we're using that time on more popular events. I don't have any idea whether the WCA Board or WRC is planning to remove feet, but we're not planning on holding it.



By that logic shouldn't y'all have eliminated 4bld and 5bld indstead, both are less popular and take more time than feet.

Edit: y'all also cut 6x6 cutoff by 30 seconds, which I'm not too happy about


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> By that logic shouldn't y'all have eliminated 4bld and 5bld indstead, both are less popular and take more time than feet.



MBLD takes even longer, should have eliminated that


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 23, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> By that logic shouldn't y'all have eliminated 4bld and 5bld indstead, both are less popular and take more time than feet.
> 
> Edit: y'all also cut 6x6 cutoff by 30 seconds, which I'm not too happy about



That's not exactly a fair comparison, as the barrier to entry is far greater for feet than 4BLD and 5BLD. The people who do feet at nats generally don't seem to care about the event, as evidenced in this thread:



henrysavich said:


> Wait where am I going to do my annual round of feet?



Those who do 4BLD/5BLD had to necessarily put in a decent amount of practice and learning to compete in the event in the first place, and thus are more likely to care about the event than the average feet competitor. That's not to say that there aren't people who take feet seriously, but this just shows that comparing the number of competitors here isn't really a good comparison for popularity.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, apparently Nationals 2016 is taking place in Portland, Oregon, so I can't go.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> That's not exactly a fair comparison, as the barrier to entry is far greater for feet than 4BLD and 5BLD. The people who do feet at nats generally don't seem to care about the event, as evidenced in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who do 4BLD/5BLD had to necessarily put in a decent amount of practice and learning to compete in the event in the first place, and thus are more likely to care about the event than the average feet competitor. That's not to say that there aren't people who take feet seriously, but this just shows that comparing the number of competitors here isn't really a good comparison for popularity.



Why not just make the feet cutoffs very strict? if people are taking 10 or more minutes to solve a cube with their feet, just make the hard cutoff 3-4 minutes. any dedicated feet solver could likely solve a cube in much less time than that.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 23, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Why not just make the feet cutoffs very strict? if people are taking 10 or more minutes to solve a cube with their feet, just make the hard cutoff 3-4 minutes. any dedicated feet solver could likely solve a cube in much less time than that.



Time is not the only difficulty in running feet.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

Dang it... It was looking like a Midwest Nats could happen, then no. Also, is there any possibility of having a nats not on a Sunday in the future? No? Oh well...

Yes I realize that people have to work so that's why it's on Sundays. Just makes it impossible for me to attend what ever day that is if I ever go to a nats due to not being able to do that kind of stuff on Sunday.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 23, 2015)

It's sad that feet won't be held only because organisers/delegate doesn't like them. I think it should be obligatory on such a big comps like Nats.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> It's sad that feet won't be held only because organisers/delegate doesn't like them. I think it should be obligatory on such a big comps like Nats.



While this is true to some extent, as Kit said, there are a lot of other issues with feet. I find it weird that it's not personally.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 23, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> It's sad that feet won't be held only because organisers/delegate doesn't like them. I think it should be obligatory on such a big comps like Nats.



While I do agree with you, I find it kinda bizarre/annoying that like 90% of the talk of Nats being announced has been complaints. Like, come on guys.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's been five hours and the majority of what I've seen are complaints about location. To be honest, I'm kind of sick of it. There are many people who also have a disadvantage in distance, but they keep they're mouth shut and try to do their best to go. Oh, it's not in your backyard? That really sucks, doesn't it. Some people live in areas where competitions are so rare to come by. If it doesn't meet your personal needs, I'm sorry, but not everything goes your way. Speedcubing is a very privileged hobby, equipment is not cheap and it's to take it for granted. Please don't let that go to your head. In regards to feet, yeah, I kind of wish that there was, I don't really do it, but I feel for those that do want to. However, it would be a greater hassle, in my opinion, as it requires more set up than Big Blind or MBLD, as well as not being as popular as MBLD. Feet would take up space on a stage that, quite frankly, could be used for other more important events (again, sorry to those who do feet).

TL;DR: Don't get hyped over something only to get mad over what it was. It was already determined before the clues started coming, get over it.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm definitely going! 

I've been wanting to see Portland for a while!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> It's been five hours and the majority of what I've seen are complaints about location. To be honest, I'm kind of sick of it. There are many people who also have a disadvantage in distance, but they keep they're mouth shut and try to do their best to go. Oh, it's not in your backyard? That really sucks, doesn't it. Some people live in areas where competitions are so rare to come by. If it doesn't meet your personal needs, I'm sorry, but not everything goes your way. Speedcubing is a very privileged hobby, equipment is not cheap and it's to take it for granted. Please don't let that go to your head. In regards to feet, yeah, I kind of wish that there was, I don't really do it, but I feel for those that do want to. However, it would be a greater hassle, in my opinion, as it requires more set up than Big Blind or MBLD, as well as not being as popular as MBLD. Feet would take up space on a stage that, quite frankly, could be used for other more important events (again, sorry to those who do feet).
> 
> TL;DR: Don't get hyped over something only to get mad over what it was. It was already determined before the clues started coming, get over it.



I totally get what you're saying, but unless you count Nevada (which is stretching it) there have been two Midwest nats, one in 2007 and one in 2011. Maybe at one point the coasts had a ton more cubers, but not any more. This spring, a comp in Lawrence KS (about 45 minutes away from KC) drew in over 150 competitors. At the time, that was like the 47th biggest comp ever. And it's not like there's not big venues here in the Midwest. There are.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I totally get what you're saying, but unless you count Nevada (which is stretching it) there have been two Midwest nats, one in 2007 and one in 2011. Maybe at one point the coasts had a ton more cubers, but not any more. This spring, a comp in Lawrence KS (about 45 minutes away from KC) drew in over 150 competitors. At the time, that was like the 47th biggest comp ever. And it's not like there's not big venues here in the Midwest. There are.



You realize that the midwest has had two and the Pacific NW has had none? Having two Nats within a couple states from you is a lot more awesome than you may think it is.

Having a Nats/Worlds 8 hours from where I live was the most amazing thing ever and I am not expecting anything like that again within the near future. Travel the country a bit. They're not going to put Nats in the same place every year. Accept that.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh no it's too far I can't go :^( /s

SO HYPED!


----------



## SGTheCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> It's been five hours and the majority of what I've seen are complaints about location. To be honest, I'm kind of sick of it. There are many people who also have a disadvantage in distance, but they keep they're mouth shut and try to do their best to go. Oh, it's not in your backyard? That really sucks, doesn't it. Some people live in areas where competitions are so rare to come by. If it doesn't meet your personal needs, I'm sorry, but not everything goes your way. Speedcubing is a very privileged hobby, equipment is not cheap and it's to take it for granted. Please don't let that go to your head. In regards to feet, yeah, I kind of wish that there was, I don't really do it, but I feel for those that do want to. However, it would be a greater hassle, in my opinion, as it requires more set up than Big Blind or MBLD, as well as not being as popular as MBLD. Feet would take up space on a stage that, quite frankly, could be used for other more important events (again, sorry to those who do feet).
> 
> TL;DR: Don't get hyped over something only to get mad over what it was. It was already determined before the clues started coming, get over it.



I for one am HYPED that it's on the west coast this year. I live in Kodiak, for those of you who don't know, that's an island, in Alaska. We had a comp 7 years ago and that was it, and it was just between schools. I'm excited that I have some form of a chance going to a comp this year


----------



## Mikel (Dec 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I totally get what you're saying, but unless you count Nevada (which is stretching it) there have been two Midwest nats, one in 2007 and one in 2011. Maybe at one point the coasts had a ton more cubers, but not any more. This spring, a comp in Lawrence KS (about 45 minutes away from KC) drew in over 150 competitors. At the time, that was like the 47th biggest comp ever. And it's not like there's not big venues here in the Midwest. There are.



You can't just have Nats in a venue. You need people to organize an event in the venue to make it happen.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I totally get what you're saying, but unless you count Nevada (which is stretching it) there have been two Midwest nats, one in 2007 and one in 2011. Maybe at one point the coasts had a ton more cubers, but not any more. This spring, a comp in Lawrence KS (about 45 minutes away from KC) drew in over 150 competitors. At the time, that was like the 47th biggest comp ever. And it's not like there's not big venues here in the Midwest. There are.



To be fair, Lawrence Spring only had about 100. East coast comps (and west coast comps as well, probably, but I've never been there so I can't say first hand) have over 100 competitors very commonly, and if we didn't have registration caps, more than 200 competitors would be common. But that's besides the point. You can't just pick a city and have nats there just by snapping your fingers. Finding a cost-effective venue that's close enough to an airport, hotels, and a relatively strong cubing base, and booking it for 3+ days during the summer is not easy. There's a lot that goes into it. We're lucky to have this convention center to hold a large competition, if you ask me.

Although, I really think feet should be held at a US Nats, because it's a WCA event, and these competitions. I wouldn't plan on competing it honestly. But even if there's a hard cutoff of two minutes, which would mean less competitors, with 3-4 timers in the corner of the room, I think it should be held. Logistically speaking, is it really any worse than big BLD?

At any rate, I plan to go. So see you all in Portland!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2015)

There are a lot of factors that go into where we hold it. We explicitly try to move it around as much as possible, and get a good geographic mix. We actively looked at venues in the middle of the country, and most of our ideas were not on a coast. But, none of those venues worked out, and we went with a venue we think will work very well (which is also in a geographic area that's never had Nationals also). Above all, we need a venue that will work for Nationals.

If you want Nationals to be closer to you, find event space with 15-20k+ square feet of space that would be suitable for Nationals, find out how much it costs and when we'd have to book it, and tell us about it. One person on this thread has already done so, which is great, because now we have somewhere to start when we start working on getting a venue for Nationals 2017. We definitely can't make any guarantees that we'll go with your suggestion, but we can guarantee that we won't pick a city that never got on our list in the first place.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 23, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> It's been five hours and the majority of what I've seen are complaints about location. To be honest, I'm kind of sick of it.



Easy for you to say.


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

Should be going. I've never been further west than Kansas City before, so I'm looking forward to seeing the West Coast!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

It is quite possible.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> You realize that the midwest has had two and the Pacific NW has had none? Having two Nats within a couple states from you is a lot more awesome than you may think it is.
> 
> Having a Nats/Worlds 8 hours from where I live was the most amazing thing ever and I am not expecting anything like that again within the near future. Travel the country a bit. They're not going to put Nats in the same place every year. Accept that.



Yes. As a 14 year old, in a middle class family, I'm expected to be able to just convince my parents to take me to almost literally the farthest part of the country. Also, How is having nats in Las Vegas (according to google maps it's a 6 hour 15 minute drive) in 2012 and 2013 plus worlds 2013 not within 8 hours?

I'm not saying Portland is a bad place to hold Nats, I'm just saying that the Mid west is also up for a turn. In a Country as big as the US, no place will work for every one (although being in the center most big city would help would it not? ) And yes I, and many others have been sounding whiny. That's not a good thing.




Mikel said:


> You can't just have Nats in a venue. You need people to organize an event in the venue to make it happen.



Well the Nats organization team don't all live in Portland. I may be wrong, but isn't Kit the only one? I know I would be willing to help (1 comp under my belt and near-ish on announcing the second) I would think Zach (He's organized 2) would be willing to help, there is a parent in the area who has begun planning one if I have heard correctly who probably would, David Woner who has a ton of WCA experience (he has gone to 23 comps) I've looked into what it would take to get KC a Nats, and I'm aware of what goes into planning a comp.



Skullush said:


> But that's besides the point. You can't just pick a city and have nats there just by snapping your fingers. Finding a cost-effective venue that's close enough to an airport, hotels, and a relatively strong cubing base, and booking it for 3+ days during the summer is not easy. There's a lot that goes into it.
> 
> Although, I really think feet should be held at a US Nats, because it's a WCA event, and these competitions. I wouldn't plan on competing it honestly. But even if there's a hard cutoff of two minutes, which would mean less competitors, with 3-4 timers in the corner of the room, I think it should be held. Logistically speaking, is it really any worse than big BLD?



Again, I know what goes into a comp, and with very minimal searching, I found a venue that is very much large enough (if anything to big at 46,400 square feet, but it can be sectioned off into three rooms) It goes for $3500-$7500 if food is included + decoration company fees. It is connected to several hotels via the massive parking garages underneath them. Obviously availability could be an issue. I submitted the bid, so hopefully next year!

Yes feet logistics are way worse than any other event. At past Nat's they've had to buy new timers JUST for feet, then sell them later, it takes an entirely different set up meaning you have to stop what you're doing and set that up then take it down again, and it takes a while (last point is kinda cancelled out by time cut offs)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yes. As a 14 year old, in a middle class family, I'm expected to be able to just convince my parents to take me to almost literally the farthest part of the country. Also, How is having nats in Las Vegas (according to google maps it's a 6 hour 15 minute drive) in 2012 and 2013 plus worlds 2013 not within 8 hours?
> 
> I'm not saying Portland is a bad place to hold Nats, I'm just saying that the Mid west is also up for a turn. In a Country as big as the US, no place will work for every one (although being in the center most big city would help would it not? ) And yes I, and many others have been sounding whiny. That's not a good thing.



ur not expected to do anything. you dont have to go. gee whiz.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> could be an option, probably more likely one after that tho



I'll try to go to all of the Manhasset comps you do, but if the next one is say, less than 2 months after the Big Apple Cube Clash, I don't think I'll be able to go.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 23, 2015)

*Books hotel room and flight*
Most likely going. I can visit my uncle who lives in Portland.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yes. As a 14 year old, in a middle class family, I'm expected to be able to just convince my parents to take me to almost literally the farthest part of the country. Also, How is having nats in Las Vegas (according to google maps it's a 6 hour 15 minute drive) in 2012 and 2013 plus worlds 2013 not within 8 hours?
> 
> I'm not saying Portland is a bad place to hold Nats, I'm just saying that the Mid west is also up for a turn. In a Country as big as the US, no place will work for every one (although being in the center most big city would help would it not? ) And yes I, and many others have been sounding whiny. That's not a good thing.



And if we held nationals in the midwest, middle class families with younger cubers in the Pacific Northwest could say the exact same thing you're saying, and they haven't ever seen nationals in their area. It's unfortunate that we live in an expansive country, as we cannot pick a location that is easy to travel to for everyone. Even in the middle of the country, a strong majority of people will need to fly. The unfortunate reality is that regular nationals competitors should expect to fly or drive a somewhat long distance on most years, and I regret that we cannot do anything to change that fact. We did the best we could to limit travel expenses when you get here though - there's no need to rent a car to get to the venue from the airport with the shuttle and proximity to the light rail, as well as hosting this event at one of Portland's best value hotels in the summer. (For what its worth, I just did a quick search and found a round-trip fare from KC for under $300 for the week of nationals, which is fairly reasonable for flying )

I've done venue searches for a few cities in the midwest myself, and the ones I found were far more expensive and inaccessible than the venues I found in Portland. It's not a lack of trying to have a midwest nationals, but the stars just didn't align there the past few years.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Easy for you to say.



Hey, this is also coming from a guy who did go to Nats across the country because he wasn't hopeless and made the effort to try and go. Also, I think it's quite easy to say that a lot of people in this thread are being whiny.



biscuit said:


> Yes. As a 14 year old, in a middle class family, I'm expected to be able to just convince my parents to take me to almost literally the farthest part of the country.



I mean, considering thats what I did, if you wanna go to Nats. Then yes. Sorry.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ur not expected to do anything. you dont have to go. gee whiz.





Kit Clement said:


> And if we held nationals in the midwest, middle class families with younger cubers in the Pacific Northwest could say the exact same thing you're saying, and they haven't ever seen nationals in their area. It's unfortunate that we live in an expansive country, as we cannot pick a location that is easy to travel to for everyone. Even in the middle of the country, a strong majority of people will need to fly. The unfortunate reality is that regular nationals competitors should expect to fly or drive a somewhat long distance on most years, and I regret that we cannot do anything to change that fact. We did the best we could to limit travel expenses when you get here though - there's no need to rent a car to get to the venue from the airport with the shuttle and proximity to the light rail, as well as hosting this event at one of Portland's best value hotels in the summer. (For what its worth, I just did a quick search and found a round-trip fare from KC for under $300 for the week of nationals, which is fairly reasonable for flying )
> 
> I've done venue searches for a few cities in the midwest myself, and the ones I found were far more expensive and inaccessible than the venues I found in Portland. It's not a lack of trying to have a midwest nationals, but the stars just didn't align there the past few years.



That comment was directed to Austin Reid who said to "Travel the country a bit" Like I said in the second bit of the post, I'm fine with Portland getting it, I'm just disappointed that KC didn't. 

I edited my other post with a venue I found with not a lot of searching. I submitted a proposal so hopefully next year. I realize I've kinda sounded like a spoiled brat in the last couple of posts, and I'd like to apologize.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

On a lighter note, any possible unofficial events?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2015)

Well regardless, I'm hyped and ready to go! This year should be great! Portland is a beautiful place that me and my close ones have always wanted to go to. Excited! Thanks for hosting this guys!


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> On a lighter note, any possible unofficial events?



I imagine that will be the case, but I don't think we have any specific plan for it right now. Low priority at this point, but I expect it will happen.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> I imagine that will be the case, but I don't think we have any specific plan for it right now. Low priority at this point, but I expect it will happen.



And not feet, sounds like a good comp.
I'm not even kidding xD


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> And not feet, sounds like a good comp.
> I'm not even kidding xD



Just about anyone on that thread about events we hate would agree. 

1. Unsanitary
2. Useless (unless you want to impress your friends)
3. Unfast (THAT'S NOT A WORD, MATT!)


----------



## Pryge (Dec 23, 2015)

k guys ima sweep nats unless faz comes then i'll only sweep half the events


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Pryge said:


> k guys ima sweep nats unless faz comes then i'll only sweep half the events



lolno not if I do it first, I'm sub 12.5 right now but I will be sub 7.5 by nats and sub 1.5 on 2x2 globally

how much will registration cost? I kinda would like to have a rough idea how much money I will need to save so I can make up some convoluted plan. I'll probably be doing 2-7, pyra, skobe, sq1, mminx, fmc b/c why not, oh, and not clock oh pls no never clock


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lolno not if I do it first, I'm sub 12.5 right now but I will be sub 7.5 by nats and sub 1.5 on 2x2 globally
> 
> how much will registration cost? I kinda would like to have a rough idea how much money I will need to save so I can make up some convoluted plan. I'll probably be doing 2-7, pyra, skobe, sq1, mminx, fmc b/c why not, oh, and not clock oh pls no never clock



Registration cost is not the big money thing; hotel, transportation, etc are


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Registration cost is not the big money thing; hotel, transportation, etc are



well my parents will pay for that except they are making me pay for my plane ticket which I know will be $382


----------



## nalralz (Dec 23, 2015)

I might be able to go!!! I just checked the WCA competition list and saw US nationals and checked here to see if there was a forum and there is. I taked to my parents and they are putting it in the calendar! Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> I imagine that will be the case, but I don't think we have any specific plan for it right now. Low priority at this point, but I expect it will happen.



Somehow they never do teamBLD when I'm there. I'd recommend teamBLD.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> I imagine that will be the case, but I don't think we have any specific plan for it right now. Low priority at this point, but I expect it will happen.



Mirrorblocks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Kian said:


> I imagine that will be the case, but I don't think we have any specific plan for it right now. Low priority at this point, but I expect it will happen.



2x3x3! Pwease? lol


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 2x3x3! Pwease? lol



i actually would be interested in that


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

How about Gigaminx? That definitely isn't an extremely time consuming event that could screw up the whole schedule!

jk but seriously, 2x3x3 would be awesome


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> i actually would be interested in that



yeah I was actually mostly serious, that would be a fun unofficial event! There aren't very many good algs though, but actually I think it should be made official, and then people will come up with methods and there will be more 2x3x3s released. So yeah, if Nats 2016 is a democracy then that is my vote. I also vote for 8 rounds of feet solving.

2x3x3 = only unofficial event I ever practice at all


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 23, 2015)

Guanlong Challenge 2.0. I wanna see if I can create a cube that is worse than what Mitch made. I have my ways.

I told my parents about the Nats location. Now they are trying to modify my college choice


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah I was actually mostly serious, that would be a fun unofficial event! There aren't very many good algs though, but actually I think it should be made official, and then people will come up with methods and there will be more 2x3x3s released. So yeah, if Nats 2016 is a democracy then that is my vote. I also vote for 8 rounds of feet solving.
> 
> 2x3x3 = only unofficial event I ever practice at all



Cuboid PLL ftw
R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D'
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2
z F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L U2
z' F2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R' U2
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
M2 U M2 U' F2 M2 F2 U2 M2 U2
Thank me later


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 23, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> It's been five hours and the majority of what I've seen are complaints about location. To be honest, I'm kind of sick of it. There are many people who also have a disadvantage in distance, but they keep they're mouth shut and try to do their best to go. Oh, it's not in your backyard? That really sucks, doesn't it. Some people live in areas where competitions are so rare to come by. If it doesn't meet your personal needs, I'm sorry, but not everything goes your way. Speedcubing is a very privileged hobby, equipment is not cheap and it's to take it for granted. Please don't let that go to your head. In regards to feet, yeah, I kind of wish that there was, I don't really do it, but I feel for those that do want to. However, it would be a greater hassle, in my opinion, as it requires more set up than Big Blind or MBLD, as well as not being as popular as MBLD. Feet would take up space on a stage that, quite frankly, could be used for other more important events (again, sorry to those who do feet).
> 
> TL;DR: Don't get hyped over something only to get mad over what it was. It was already determined before the clues started coming, get over it.



this. coming from the south island of new zealand where there has never been a comp (too far south and not enough people) I'm lucky I am currently living in Australia cause they have lots of comps (relatively speaking). Yes I know NZ is small but flights here are expensive to the bi yearly comps in the north island and you can't drive there (thats why its called an island genuises).
to cut a long story short. the US has a LOT of comps. don't complain.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah I'm not really complaining about the location, It's to far for me but I'm hopeful for nats 2017. Also, if there is a large competition in Michigan this summer, I might be able to go to that.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Yeah I'm not really complaining about the location, It's to far for me but I'm hopeful for nats 2017. Also, if there is a large competition in Michigan this summer, I might be able to go to that.



St. louis nats 2017?
lol

I wasn't exactly excited about the location, one of the farthest places it could be from STL, but honestly the US gets plenty of comps anyway. Besides, I might still be going.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh. My. Gosh. 

The people complaining about the location...you absolutely blow my mind. I don't think you guys understand the sheer amount of work that goes into something like nationals. Any of you who are saying "Oh I've held 1-3 comps. I know how to do this" you can pretty much just shut up. I've hosted 9 competitions and been staff on pretty much every single competition I've been to in the last 3 years (which is 41 comps) and I am absolutely certain I would not be able to take on the task of organizing something like Nationals. There's so much stuff that goes on under the scenes that you guys don't hear about. It's not just pick a venue and be done with it. 

Also, the people who are complaining about plane tickets <$500 can also be quiet. Back when I was 15-16 I managed to raise $500+ for nats 2012 2 weeks before nationals happened by finding work to do for family members and friends along with selling some things. You literally have 7 months to plan and save up for this trip. If you want it badly enough you can find a way to save up that money without a problem. All I hear in this thread is whining and complaining that the organizers won't do it in your backyard and that they are horrible for it.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> The people complaining about the location...you absolutely blow my mind. I don't think you guys understand the sheer amount of work that goes into something like nationals. Any of you who are saying "Oh I've held 1-3 comps. I know how to do this" you can pretty much just shut up. I've hosted 9 competitions and been staff on pretty much every single competition I've been to in the last 3 years (which is 41 comps) and I am absolutely certain I would not be able to take on the task of organizing something like Nationals. There's so much stuff that goes on under the scenes that you guys don't hear about. It's not just pick a venue and be done with it.
> 
> Also, the people who are complaining about plane tickets <$500 can also be quiet. Back when I was 15-16 I managed to raise $500+ for nats 2012 2 weeks before nationals happened by finding work to do for family members and friends along with selling some things. You literally have 7 months to plan and save up for this trip. If you want it badly enough you can find a way to save up that money without a problem. All I hear in this thread is whining and complaining that the organizers won't do it in your backyard and that they are horrible for it.



One of those comments was clearly aimed at me, so I like to clear up what I said. I said I understand what goes into organizing a comp. NOT that I understand what goes into a comp of that size. The only people that understand that, is the Nats team, and Worlds teams. The point of the comment was to say there are people who have some experience with organizing comps. Not comps of that size, but comps all the same.


----------



## Knut (Dec 23, 2015)

If everyone is so bummed about Nats being so far away, would anyone like to organize a giant Midwest comp? Sounds like you'd get a lot of people(me included).


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nats 2017 organization team anyone? Hey, it isn't too early to start planning ahead, am I right? And let's get it in New York or somewhere nearby, kay?


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 23, 2015)

Seriously, if you are so annoyed about Nats being out of area, just organize a competition in your area


----------



## Cubes4Speed (Dec 24, 2015)

Let me go on the record to say I am very pleased with this location. Last year I had to fly from the West Coast to South Carolina, this year it's in driving distance. After 2 years back east, hats off to the Nats team for getting one out west.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That comment was directed to Austin Reid



Reed*******

Also I totally propose Nats in Belle Fourche, SD, as it is the geographic center of the US so it obviously would fit everyone's needs.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> Reed*******
> 
> Also I totally propose Nats in Belle Fourche, SD, as it is the geographic center of the US so it obviously would fit everyone's needs.



Lebanon, Kansas is the geographical center of the contiguous 48, so that might fit better (and also because there are so many Kansas cubers xD_


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Lebanon, Kansas is the geographical center of the contiguous 48, so that might fit better (and also because there are so many Kansas cubers xD_



Don't be opressin' them Alaska and Hawaii cubers.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> Don't be opressin' them Alaska and Hawaii cubers.



But considering how far away they are (and that Alaska affects that location MUCH more than Hawai'i), it wouldn't make much difference to their travel costs.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> But considering how far away they are (and that Alaska affects that location MUCH more than Hawai'i), it wouldn't make much difference to their travel costs.



Considering how far away California is from the center of the country, it probably wouldn't affect their costs much either. Let's just remove them from the center of mass calculation while we're at it.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Nats 2017 in my room. I've thought about organizing competitions before, so I can do it. Also my room already has a desk for a scrambling table, and we could probably fit one or two solving stations. I could most likely clean my room by 2017.
> ^^^
> How everybody wishes nats could be.
> 
> Seriously though, I'd totally love to go to this one. I doubt I can because of distance, but I'm going to keep trying to convince my parents. HYPE!



If you can't, make another "too cool for nats" stream. Oh, and send Ava to me so I can take another selfie w/ you over Skype. That was funny.


----------



## NeilH (Dec 24, 2015)

JEEZ, I think we should be happy that all the organizers took the time to organize such a big comp, not complaining like 5 year olds!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 24, 2015)

Aw man, US Nationals isn't even in my country...

Jokes aside, I'm almost certainly coming and very excited! Hopefully I'm not the only Canadian.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

Welp looks like I'm going


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 24, 2015)

oops sorry biscuit, didn't realize that

anyway, im saying that in 2017 you should try proposing US Nationals to be held there, btw if you just held a comp there with all events im sure a lot of people would come


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> oops sorry biscuit, didn't realize that
> 
> anyway, im saying that in 2017 you should try proposing US Nationals to be held there, btw if you just held a comp there with all events im sure a lot of people would come



Yeah, that's what I meant. I submitted a proposal for next year. I heaven't started planning it or anything, but I want to host a multiday comp this summer or fall. Who knows.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 24, 2015)

We'll see if we can pull a Jesus and manage to go, but it's not looking great :/

I'll leave it at that. Feel free to go back to reiterating the same points over and over again, you guys :3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Aw man, US Nationals isn't even in my country...
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm almost certainly coming and very excited! Hopefully I'm not the only Canadian.



yo how r u getting there? can I come with you?! also if we convince some other canadians (the older bunch like bill, eric, antoine, etc) then we can (maybe) leave the parents behind. 

(this is a slightly sarcastic post)

edit: hmm. maybe not so sarcastic. $580 CAD round trip...not bad...hmm....its possible...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 24, 2015)

What's the dining around the venue? Can't have a competition without food


----------



## Mikel (Dec 24, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> What's the dining around the venue? Can't have a competition without food



I really hope they have a Gatorz' Pizza. I really could not get enough of that pizza at US Nationals 2015 and I seemed to have ate it everyday!


----------



## BrandonCubes (Dec 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Awesome. I'm gonna take a wild guess (I don't have any insider info, btw) and see if I'm right: Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA
> By the way, I guessed because it was the first thing I pointed to on Google maps. Yes, my eyes were closed.


 Yeah! Its in Portland! Are you going?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 24, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> What's the dining around the venue? Can't have a competition without food



The cascade station is one stop away on light rail via transit, and has lots of typical food choices like chipotle and bdubbs. Not sure there's too much around the venue itself.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 24, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> The cascade station is one stop away on light rail via transit, and has lots of typical food choices like chipotle and bdubbs. Not sure there's too much around the venue itself.



Yeah, I think we're gonna need to commute a bit for decent food. I'll probably drive a group to some good Portland spots. If I can make it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 24, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> The cascade station is one stop away on light rail via transit, and has lots of typical food choices like chipotle and bdubbs. Not sure there's too much around the venue itself.



BWW? One stop away on light rail?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2015)

Mikel said:


> I really hope they have a Gatorz' Pizza. I really could not get enough of that pizza at US Nationals 205 and I seemed to have ate it everyday!



I wish I could have gone to U.S nationals 205, I've heard that the Native Indian speed cubers did very well. (jk)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I wish I could have gone to U.S nationals 205, I've heard that the Native Indian speed cubers did very well. (jk)



this xD ^^^^^

Nats 206 was when they were first sub-DNF, probably more interesting if you ask me


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I wish I could have gone to U.S nationals 205, I've heard that the Native Indian speed cubers did very well. (jk)





JustinTimeCuber said:


> this xD ^^^^^
> 
> Nats 206 was when they were first sub-DNF, probably more interesting if you ask me



Best. Posts. Ever.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 25, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> BWW? One stop away on light rail?



I go to that BBW a lot. I was thinking about that too, haha. There's also an IKEA which has the swedish meetballs. However, if I'm there, I'll probably drive somewhere further away for dinner, so make sure you find me


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 25, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I go to that BBW a lot. I was thinking about that too, haha. There's also an IKEA which has the swedish meetballs. However, if I'm there, I'll probably drive somewhere further away for dinner, so make sure you find me



IKEA is actually pretty good.
I once went there solely to eat dinner


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 19, 2016)

Well that psych sheet changed quite a lot now...

anyway hyped


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2016)

Registration opens at midnight PST. We expect to hit our competitor limit of 600 so reserve your spot early!


----------



## df (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like registration is open - however - anyone else getting an error message from Paypal about the Sellers account - 

"We cannot process this transaction because there is a problem with the PayPal email address supplied by the seller. Please contact the seller to resolve the problem. If this payment is for an eBay listing, you can contact the seller via the "Ask Seller a Question" link on the listing page. When you have the correct email address, payment can be made at www.paypal.com."

Any chance this will be fixed this evening? Would like to complete the registration - thanks!

Edit: Looks like it is working now!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 1, 2016)

Well that was a fast 124 people.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 1, 2016)

I am probably coming but it will cost $85 
I'm doing everything but BLD btw if I go, planning on winning 2-7 and podium in pyra, mega, skobe, klock, squan, oh, and fmc gjgjgj


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 2, 2016)

See you in Portland. 

Also, killer exchange rate ~ $134 CND for registration.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2016)

just registered 
so excited


----------



## Xtremecubing (Feb 2, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> See you in Portland.
> 
> Also, killer exchange rate ~ $134 CND for registration.



Ouch.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 2, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Ouch



w0w Canadian discrimination wca pls


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 2, 2016)

wow 200 people already


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 2, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> See you in Portland.
> 
> Also, killer exchange rate ~ $134 CND for registration.



Good luck and go Canada!

With current exchange rates, I swear it's cheaper to go to euros than us nationals...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2016)

Registered!


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 2, 2016)

Just signed up .I was shocked when i checked my phone today and there was 150 competitors so i jumped right on it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 2, 2016)

I feel like if I don't sign up in like a week I won't get a spot xD


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 2, 2016)

> You have listed yourself as being from a country other than the United States. You may be required to show a valid passport the day of the competition.


Hehehe that's funny 

I registered ! Second European 

The EUR/USD exchange rate is pretty bad too, compared to what it was 3 years ago..


----------



## Calode (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll teach ZZ method to anyone willing to let me sleep on their floor for free.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 2, 2016)

Calode said:


> I'll teach ZZ method to anyone willing to let me sleep on their floor for free.



lol deal


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2016)

256 registered and paid participants in ~39 hours. Wow.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 3, 2016)

Kian said:


> 256 registered and paid participants in ~39 hours. Wow.



Well 'K den. That's like 22 people an hour.

If only Chris wasn't so busy, and would announce KCubing spring 2016 officially, then we might get 22 an hour :3 Or nah.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 3, 2016)

So question for delegates, if this comp is so popular that a significant number of people lose the opportunity to register due to the competitor limit... is your reaction to a)Prioritize higher capacity venues for future nationals, b)impose some qualifications on registerers (via reg Z4), or c) just keep it as first come first serve?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 3, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> So question for delegates, if this comp is so popular that a significant number of people lose the opportunity to register due to the competitor limit... is your reaction to a)Prioritize higher capacity venues for future nationals, b)impose some qualifications on registerers (via reg Z4), or c) just keep it as first come first serve?



I want to hear the answer to this... I would think it would be 'a' based on the mission of the WCA.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> So question for delegates, if this comp is so popular that a significant number of people lose the opportunity to register due to the competitor limit... is your reaction to a)Prioritize higher capacity venues for future nationals, b)impose some qualifications on registerers (via reg Z4), or c) just keep it as first come first serve?



Potentially some combination of all that you've mentioned. We'll always be looking for higher capacity venues now, but there will always have to be a limit and thus some first-come first-serve element. It's hard to find affordable venues significantly larger than what we already have, but things are changing rapidly now, and maybe what wasn't affordable in the past is now affordable. Qualifications on some of the longer events may be necessary to make a larger competitor pool fit into a three day national event.


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Potentially some combination of all that you've mentioned. We'll always be looking for higher capacity venues now, but there will always have to be a limit and thus some first-come first-serve element. It's hard to find affordable venues significantly larger than what we already have, but things are changing rapidly now, and maybe what wasn't affordable in the past is now affordable. Qualifications on some of the longer events may be necessary to make a larger competitor pool fit into a three day national event.



To add, basically they are all in play, although the second issue would require some changes in the outlook of the WCA. 

We want lots of people, and new people, to be able to attend. We are limited by money, planning time, and staff resources. There are a handful of people that make this happen and we're all doing it on our free time without compensation. I think we are all pretty happy to do so, but not forever and not at any size.


----------



## Bob (Feb 5, 2016)

Registration is already past half full? Geez.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Bob said:


> Registration is already past half full? Geez.



ikr I better sign up next week xD


----------



## xchippy (Feb 13, 2016)

Will there be feet?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Will there be feet?



No. It's pretty hard logistically.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> No. It's pretty hard logistically.



(and also Feet sucks)


----------



## Aussie (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm signed up and couldn't be anymore excited!!  6x6ers, watch out because another spot in the finals has just filled up! Haha, just kidding. It'd be a dream come true if I could make the cutoff for the 6x6 finals, but looking at the psych sheet, it seems it will be the most competitive year for the 6x6 event yet.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck Aussie... BTW I'm planning on coming.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 14, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I'm signed up and couldn't be anymore excited!!  6x6ers, watch out because another spot in the finals has just filled up! Haha, just kidding. It'd be a dream come true if I could make the cutoff for the 6x6 finals, but looking at the psych sheet, it seems it will be the most competitive year for the 6x6 event yet.



Good luck!
And I might make Clock/Pyra finals!
I WISH T_T


----------



## Mikel (Mar 8, 2016)

If you haven't registered, there are only 15 spots left.

Edit: 4 spots


----------



## Dadd (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow. Just finished my registration at 2 spots left.

1 spot now


----------



## Chree (Mar 8, 2016)

Aaaaand none spots left.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm OFFICIALLY going now meaning that we paid all the munniez for a plane and hotel and stuff

Our return flight is at like 4:30 or something. Watch me make 3x3 finals xD


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2016)

lolgoals even though I know I'll have to update them:
2x2: sub4 avg, sub2 single
3x3: idrc atm, I'm pretty happy with 10/14
4x4: sub1 single
5x5: avg lol
6x6: mean lol
7x7: mean lol
OH: sub25 single, sub30 avg
FT: don't DNF
FMC: sub50 mean
BLD: success
Pyra: finals, sub6 avg, good single
Mega: idc because 1:41/1:48 seems unbeatable rn xD
Skewb: GASR single/avg
Squan: finals, GASR single/avg
Clock: finals, sub12 single
overall: help out and have fun


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 27, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-source
BLD: Sub-1:30
4BLD: Success
MBLD: 12/15 or better sub-hour
FMC: Sub-30 mean
Square-1: Sub-18
Skewb: 420th place


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 7, 2016)

Less than two months away! This is a reminder of two important upcoming deadlines:

June 15: Deadline to cancel your registration. If you are no longer able to attend US Nationals, and contact us by June 15, we can give you a 50% refund. There are over 150 hopeful competitors on the waiting list, so if you're not able to compete please let us know as soon as possible.

July 1: Deadline to modify the events in your registration. To make changes, please log in to your CubingUSA account and visit https://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2016/register.php. After July 1, you won't be able to add any more events.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 7, 2016)

Ranzha said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-source
> BLD: Sub-1:30
> 4BLD: Success
> ...


Why aren't you competing in Skewb?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 7, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Why aren't you competing in Skewb?


I haven't solved skewb competitively since September last year, and I'm not about to practise now.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 7, 2016)

Ranzha said:


> I haven't solved skewb competitively since September last year, and I'm not about to practise now.


don't practice then?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 7, 2016)

Predictions for round advancement times (in my personal top 2 events because I don't feel like doing it for all of them):
*3x3*
R2: 14.00
R3: 11.38
Final: 9.38
*2x2*
R2: 4.63
R3: 3.81
Final: 3.37


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 9, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> don't practice then?


Way to miss the point of my reply.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 16, 2016)

2x2: sub 4.5 average, sub 4 single
3x3: sub 15.5 average, sube 13.7 single
4x4: sub 1:35 single
5x5: sub 3:00 single
OH: sub 35 average, sub 30 single
FMC: not DNF mean, sub 50 single
Pyra: sub 8.5 average, sub 6 single
Skewb: sub 10 average, sub 8.5 single
Squan: sub 34 average, sub 30 single


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 16, 2016)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the psych sheet?


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the psych sheet?



All the psych sheets on CubingUSA are broken right now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the psych sheet?


I've had this problem for a while now (like over a month). It eventually loads, but takes minutes.


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 16, 2016)

Cubing USA psych sheets aren't working for anything since like a week ago


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 17, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the psych sheet?


It is very slow because there are so many people going.


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 17, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> It is very slow because there are so many people going.


Thats not it, no cubing USA psych sheets are working at all, even at small comps


----------



## Cale S (Jun 17, 2016)

I can get psych sheets to load but very few people are listed with results, probably due to the fact that competitions are switching from CubingUSA to the WCA site soon


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 17, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Thats not it, no cubing USA psych sheets are working at all, even at small comps


oh, sorry, I havent been on the psych sheat in a while and i remember it was slow


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 19, 2016)

We recently migrated cubingusa.com to a new server, and have been having some database issues. This mainly impacts psych sheets, particularly for big competitions.

We've turned off the nationals 2016 psych sheets since they're particularly hard to compute. We're still working on a better solution, but it'll take time to figure everything out.


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 20, 2016)

Are we still able to add any more evemts? I thought the cutoff was July 1st but I don't see where to change it anymore when I'm logged in.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2016)

Does somebody know how to make a psych sheet (outside of cubingUSA obviously)? I know someone made one for Worlds last year so maybe they could help out.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 21, 2016)

Coolster01 said:


> Does somebody know how to make a psych sheet (outside of cubingUSA obviously)? I know someone made one for Worlds last year so maybe they could help out.


Pedro Santos Guimarães (WCA board) made it for Worlds: [email protected]


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 21, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Are we still able to add any more evemts? I thought the cutoff was July 1st but I don't see where to change it anymore when I'm logged in.


Since this is my first Nationals, I wanted to take the chance to do all of the events I can. All of the non-BLD events cost me $85 lol


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 21, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Are we still able to add any more evemts? I thought the cutoff was July 1st but I don't see where to change it anymore when I'm logged in.


I think so, you just go to registration and scroll down.  It worked for me


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 22, 2016)

That's how it used to be but recently I checked and even when I'm logged in it won't show that anymore


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2016)

yay

http://psychsheets.azurewebsites.net/usnationals2016/333


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 23, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> That's how it used to be but recently I checked and even when I'm logged in it won't show that anymore


Will, what does the registration page say when you try to add events?

You should be able to add events until July 1. I recently moved some things around on that page and might have accidentally disabled this for some competitors. If you tell me exactly what the registration page says I can try to fix it.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 28, 2016)

We are pleased to announce that US Nationals 2016 will be hosting several unofficial events, as well cubing themed seminars! The seminars will be occurring Friday night and the unofficial events will be Saturday night. 

The unofficial events are being finalized and will be announced within a few days. Registration will appear on the home page of the US nationals website as a Google Form starting on July 3rd. Register early if you want to participate as space will be limited!

If you are interested in hosting a seminar, use the contact tab to send your proposal to us by July 10th. We will pick 4-5 of these applications and announce them by July 15th.


----------



## efattah (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anyone know what the highest rank (3x3) that a non-CFOP solver achieved in the 2014 Nationals? If I recall I don't think there were any Roux solvers in the final...


Eric Fattah
BC, Canada


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2016)

t = -30000 minutes
-29999...
-29998...
hyeep


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 9, 2016)

Is there any way to see the results as to who has been picked how many times to win a specific event, such as for 3x3 x amount of people pick Lucas Etter, and x amount pick Drew Brads, or is that not possible.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 9, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2016/heats.php


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 11, 2016)

Since 3x3 r2 is in the middle of 4bld, will I have to go to 4 Bld on the later end or would I be able to like compete in 3x3 between the bld attempts.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 14, 2016)

You'll have 3 hours to do your 4BLD attempts. It's up to you to make sure you don't miss your other events.

For 3x3 round 2, you'll be assigned to a specific heat, so you'll need to make sure you're not doing 4BLD when that heat is scheduled.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> t = -30000 minutes
> -29999...
> -29998...
> hyeep


-20000...
-19999...
-19998...

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 17, 2016)

When will the seminars be announced?


----------



## Torch (Jul 18, 2016)

Goals:
4x4: sub-40 single, sub-48 average
5x5: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:35 average
2x2: sub-2.5 single
BLD: Sub-1:15 single, sub-1:30 mean
OH: Sub-20 average
Mega: Sub-1:20 single
Pyra: Sub-5 average
Skewb: Sub-5 single, sub-7 average
6x6: Sub-2:50 single, sub-3:05 mean
7x7: Sub-4:15 single, sub-4:30 mean
4BLD: Sub-7:00 single
5BLD: Success

I'm doing all events, but I don't care about the other ones.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 4x4: sub-40 single, sub-48 average
> 5x5: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:35 average
> 2x2: sub-2.5 single
> ...


lol one of the few events you "don't care about" is 3x3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Will this be like "normal" competitions in that judges are mainly competitors volunteering when they aren't competing? I'm just wondering because I like spending some of my time at competitions judging.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Will this be like "normal" competitions in that judges are mainly competitors volunteering when they aren't competing? I'm just wondering because I like spending some of my time at competitions judging.


nope staff do everything.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> When will the seminars be announced?



Pretty soon.

The topics and order have already been determined a few days ago


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> nope staff do everything.


uh wow ok that's a lot of staff


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 19, 2016)

I want 1 of these Goals:
3x3 sub-10 single
clock sub-10 average
State Record that I don't hold
4 BLD Success


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/goals-thread.9117/page-135#post-1183646 Goals


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2016)

wow only about 10 days left 

wasn't going to do goals but ok

2x2: sub-3.76 pb avg, make second round
3x3: sub-11.5 pb avg, another sub-10 single, second round
4x4: sub-47 pb avg, pb single, second round
5x5: sub-1:30 pb avg
3BLD: pb mean, another sub-40 single, do well in both rounds
FMC: sub-26.67 pb mean to get top 10 again, winning would be nice, but just podium is ok
square-1: sub-19 pb avg
pyraminx: sub-7 pb avg or at least sub-7.5
skewb: NAR average, win, sub-4 avg all 3 rounds would be cool and very doable
clock: don't care, just don't DNF lol
4BLD: US National Champion, hopefully a mean
5BLD: US National Champion, sub-6 NAR single, another mean would be nice
MBLD: podium will be hard but I think I can do it, 24 or 26+ points maybe


----------



## Mikel (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> uh wow ok that's a lot of staff


77 confirmed staff members


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you know where nats will be next year??


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Do you know where nats will be next year??


Nope it's usually released about 6 months before


----------



## biscuit (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Do you know where nats will be next year??



They'll announce it like they did this one. They probably have narrowed it down to a couple city's/venues at this point.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Do you know where nats will be next year??


Nats this year hasn't even happened, and even if they did know then they wouldn't tell you yet. Last year they announced it in December or so.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

darn


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> darn


Just be patient lol. I predict somewhere in central US. But I secretly hope it's in California, because I live here and because it's a great tourist destination!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Just be patient lol. I predict somewhere in central US. But I secretly hope it's in California, because I live here and because it's a great tourist destination!


If it's in the midwest it will be in KC, Chicago, or Indianapolis. It's never going to be here in STL.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If it's in the midwest it will be in KC, Chicago, or Indianapolis. It's never going to be here in STL.


I'm in Wisconsin so that would be amazing


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If it's in the midwest it will be in KC, Chicago, or Indianapolis. It's never going to be here in STL.


YESS STL although its awfully humid here


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> YESS STL although its awfully humid here


oh wow someone else who lives in the STL metro other than "eddievak"?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh wow someone else who lives in the STL metro other than "eddievak"?


yup haha


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

And Kevin Hays went to Wash U idk if he is from here though


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> And Kevin Hays went to Wash U idk if he is from here though


I'm in WG (well, it says below my avatar so...) and I'm kinda trying to organize a comp at Washington University. My mom works there. It would probably be this fall sometime.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> They probably have narrowed it down to a couple city's/venues at this point.



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm in WG (well, it says below my avatar so...) and I'm kinda trying to


NICE DO NOT STOP M8. Also if wash u does not work I know Slu might be able to. or maybe Quenny park


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Hahahahahahahaha


uh oh i guess not


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> uh oh i guess not


By the way, are you going to Nationals?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> By the way, are you going to Nationals?


NOPE! How about you?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> NOPE! How about you?


I am 
I was kinda wondering if I will see any other STL cubers at the airport. Not as unlikely as it sounds given that there is a direct flight to Portland at a reasonable hour and at least 3 other people coming from the area.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

cool good luck


----------



## biscuit (Jul 20, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Hahahahahahahaha



Well... I've already submitted a proposal. And I'd be more than willing to help. So... KC?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well... I've already submitted a proposal. And I'd be more than willing to help. So... KC?


How abt St. Louis


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2016)

Dam, its too far away XD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> How abt St. Louis


We haven't had a comp before and even if my whole idea goes through that's only one. No nats here in STL. Kansas City would be cool though. Bigger cubing base there, some local organizers, near the geographical center of the US.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys, stop aimlessly suggesting locations. The organisers aren't going to even consider your city/state unless you find them a suitable venue that can fit hundreds of people and has a large hotel. I cannot even think of such a place near me (not that it matters, I live in Canada), but as you can see from past nationals, it should be some large resort or tourist attraction with a lot of empty/open space.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Guys, stop aimlessly suggesting locations. The organisers aren't going to even consider your city/state unless you find them a suitable venue that can fit hundreds of people and has a large hotel. I cannot even think of such a place near me (not that it matters, I live in Canada), but as you can see from past nationals, it should be some large resort or tourist attraction with a lot of empty/open space.



*has submitted a proposal with those things*


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> *has submitted a proposal with those things*


I was not talking about you specifically.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would die of laughter if feet was in the unofficial events.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Guys, stop aimlessly suggesting locations. The organisers aren't going to even consider your city/state unless you find them a suitable venue that can fit hundreds of people and has a large hotel. I cannot even think of such a place near me (not that it matters, I live in Canada), but as you can see from past nationals, it should be some large resort or tourist attraction with a lot of empty/open space.



Los Angeles has the LA convention center which apparently is a, "leading destination for conventions, trade shows, and exhibitions."


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I would die of laughter if feet was in the unofficial events.


That would suck!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I was not talking about you specifically.


I was partly talking about KC *because* Garrett said he submitted a proposal.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Los Angeles has the LA convention center which apparently is a, "leading destination for conventions, trade shows, and exhibitions."


There you go! Now that is a suggestion. If you ever want to suggest a city for a big comp like US Nats or if you want to organise a competition, finding a suitable venue is the single most important step.


JustinTimeCuber said:


> I was partly talking about KC *because* Garrett said he submitted a proposal.


Oh, ok then. I personally would like to see Nats in LA.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There you go! Now that is a suggestion. If you ever want to suggest a city for a big comp like US Nats or if you want to organise a competition, finding a suitable venue is the single most important step.
> 
> Oh, ok then. I personally would like to see Nats in LA.


Woohoo E3 is even hosted in LA


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> *has submitted a proposal with those things*


How do you submit a proposal?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Woohoo E3 is even hosted in LA


eh but LA has TRAFFIC. I would choose a big city like St.Louis


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Los Angeles has the LA convention center which apparently is a, "leading destination for conventions, trade shows, and exhibitions."



You forgot the "way out of the US Nationals budget" part. Convention centers are already for the most part out of our reach, and when you consider that LA is one of the most expensive cities in the USA, it's a pipe dream.

Just about every major city has a convention center, which doesn't justify your backyard bias at all. But thanks for taking the time to do a 10 second google search. Selecting a nationals venue takes a lot more research/pain than that, and 0% of our venues have been selected due to competitors submitting I-want-it-in-my-backyard proposals.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 20, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> how the hell did we host nats and worlds in LA? im guessing the venue happened to be cheap?



Uhhhhh? Difference between Los Angeles and Las Vegas...


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> You forgot the "way out of the US Nationals budget" part. Convention centers are already for the most part out of our reach, and when you consider that LA is one of the most expensive cities in the USA, it's a pipe dream.
> 
> Just about every major city has a convention center, which doesn't justify your backyard bias at all. But thanks for taking the time to do a 10 second google search. Selecting a nationals venue takes a lot more research/pain than that, and 0% of our venues have been selected due to competitors submitting I-want-it-in-my-backyard proposals.


Yeah thats true. Why not have it in a nice place like this year again.  But then again it is one year away hahaa


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 20, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Uhhhhh? Difference between Los Angeles and Las Vegas...


oops
im idiot nvm


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> oops
> im *idiot* nvm


idit*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> -20000...
> -19999...
> -19998...
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


-12500...
-12499...


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 21, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> You forgot the "way out of the US Nationals budget" part. Convention centers are already for the most part out of our reach, and when you consider that LA is one of the most expensive cities in the USA, it's a pipe dream.
> 
> Just about every major city has a convention center, which doesn't justify your backyard bias at all. But thanks for taking the time to do a 10 second google search. Selecting a nationals venue takes a lot more research/pain than that, and 0% of our venues have been selected due to competitors submitting I-want-it-in-my-backyard proposals.


Yeah I definitely forgot about that. What can I say, I'm a biased person!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 21, 2016)

mostly everyone with where they want to hold nats

"pls have it near me"


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

I think Nats should be in Mexico next year!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I think Nats should be in Mexico next year!


But the Mexican government will build a wall and make us pay for it


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> But the Mexican government will build a wall and make us pay for it


I think it's vice versa


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

WHAT ABOUT ALASKA now thats a good idea


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I think it's vice versa


lol I know


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 21, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> mostly everyone with where they want to hold nats
> 
> "pls have it near me"


I said St. Louis or Kansas City and St Louis is 6 hrs away from me and Kansas City is 9 hrs away.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> But the Mexican government will build a wall and make us pay for it


lets have comp on the wall then problem solved


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> I said St. Louis or Kansas City and St Louis is 6 hrs away from me and Kansas City is 9 hrs away.


As much as St. Louis sounds awesome (given that I am a super long 15-minute car ride from downtown) it just isn't a good place for Nationals. Assuming I am successful in my quest to organize a competition (sometime this fall, hope to see you there), that gives us one relatively inexperienced organizer, 0 delegates, and a serious cubing base of around 8 people. Kansas City is wayyyyy better.


----------



## Calode (Jul 22, 2016)

Let's talk about what cities to host nats next month, for now, let's talk about this year.

Seminars?? They were supposed to be announced on the 15th and haven't been announced yet now a week later and a week till nats.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Calode said:


> Let's talk about what cities to host nats next month, for now, let's talk about this year.
> 
> Seminars?? They were supposed to be announced on the 15th and haven't been announced yet now a week later and a week till nats.


 Yeah I'm excited to hear what they are


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> -12500...
> -12499...


10k minutes left

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

You guys are so lucky you are going


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> You guys are so lucky you are going


I really am grateful, but I know if Nats is somewhere farther like on the east coast I know I won't go...


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2016)

seminars are listed now, cool


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

*For people too lazy to go to the nats site:


Seminars: These will be taking place at approximatley 7:00 pm on Friday, the order and topics are as follows
Michael Young, Rowe Hessler, Tommy Szeliga: Square-one tips and tricks*

With new advances in hardware, Square-1 has gotten incredibly popular in the last year. In fact, the number of competitors for this event here at Nats has tripled since last year, from 63 up to 182. In this seminar, three of the continent's fastest Square-1 solvers would like to walk you through the event, and what there is in store in the future. We'll concentrate on the most popular method, Vandenbergh, and go through base methodology, tricks for beginners on how to get faster, and expansion methods for more advanced solvers that would like to push their times even further, such as OBL, CPP, PBL tricks, and CSP. We think that Square-1 is a fascinating event with a ton of room for even more improvement, and we can't wait to bring our knowledge to you all!



*Chris Tran: ZZ-CT*

That guy who taught you cool tricks about reducing ZBLL is back this year to tell you all about the exciting new speedsolving method, ZZ-CT! One of the most viable ZZ variants in years, it sets up a LL skip 100% of the time!

But it gets even better! Same recognition as OLL/PLL! 33% 2-gen, 20% OLL skip, ridiculously short and fast cases, and 1/360 chance of LL Skip without setup!

How many "algs" are there? 108 for setup, and 72 to solve everything.
(But I'll teach you some tricks to get that number under 100!)

Absurd! How does it work?
Come listen and find out!

*TheCubicle.us*

TheCubicle.us will be doing a QnA session as a seminar! After a brief overview of our company, we'll open up the floor to let the audience ask questions about us! Feel free to ask anything about our history, our people, and many other topics! We hope to see you there.

*Lucas Garron: History of scramble generators and how they work*

*Ian Scheffler: Cracking The Cube*

CRACKING THE CUBE is Ian Scheffler's book about the world of competitive Rubik's Cube solving. He learned to solve the Cube years ago, thanks to Toby Mao, Tyson's younger brother. For the past four years, he's been delving into the world of the Cube, all the way from Hungary (where he met the elusive Mr. Rubik), to Brazil, where he participated in the 2015 World Championship. Along with Collin Burns and Weston Mizumoto, Ian will discuss the book, which comes out this October 18th.



They look interesting! Also can't wait to listen to Chris Tran again. I wish Chris (Olson) was doing a cubing videos seminar though


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Will there be a stream or video of the seminars?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Will there be a stream or video of the seminars?


probably i know the cubicle is doing one


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Will there be a stream or video of the seminars?



I might record them soooo... But usually Lazer0Monkey or Cyotheking do


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I might record them soooo... But usually Lazer0Monkey or Cyotheking do


Hey you should make a vlog/movie video. I find those the most entertaining especially for nats


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey you should make a vlog/movie video. I find those the most entertaining especially for nats


Yeah I always make a movie video. If you check my channel you can see the style of video I do. I was just saying I might record them and post them


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2016)

1 week left! I just made a bunch of paper sheets to write down my time on (that I get to keep) just in case cubecomps goes down again  also hype for Chris's seminar


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> also hype for Chris's seminar


That moment when you don't get to see any of the seminars cause you're checking FMC during that time :'( Really hoping they get filmed so I can see them later!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> That moment when you don't get to see any of the seminars cause you're checking FMC during that time :'( Really hoping they get filmed so I can see them later!


ZOMG I"M DOING FMC


YouCubing said:


> 1 week left! I just made a bunch of paper sheets to write down my time on (that I get to keep) just in case cubecomps goes down again  also hype for Chris's seminar


I doubt that it will go down again. Did anyone else notice that the WCA profiles weren't working for a few hours today?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I doubt that it will go down again. Did anyone else notice that the WCA profiles weren't working for a few hours today?


Yeah, no idea why that was. But it wasn't just you.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 25, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 1 week left! I just made a bunch of paper sheets to write down my time on (that I get to keep) just in case cubecomps goes down again  also hype for Chris's seminar


The Cubicle is making an app for live results for nats.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> The Cubicle is making an app for live results for nats.


Does anyone know when it will be released?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Does anyone know when it will be released?


Sometime around Nats, I presume.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 25, 2016)

Blake4512 said:


> Sometime around Nats, I presume.


that is in a few days


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 25, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> that is in a few days


Um, I'm pretty sure he knows that, considering he's on staff.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Which additional rounds will have specific heats and which will be in one group?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 26, 2016)

okso idk if anyone's mentioned it yet, but this will be the biggest cubing comp. EVER.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> okso idk if anyone's mentioned it yet, but this will be the biggest cubing comp. EVER.


oboyoboy!

I am likely the only person who was insane enough to notice that in the schedule the second round of 5x5 says "Semifinal" but the second round of skewb does not? xD


----------



## Calode (Jul 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> okso idk if anyone's mentioned it yet, but this will be the biggest cubing comp. EVER.



Only if everyone comes. We might not get all 594 people so we'll be close to 2nd largest.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is staying at the official hotel?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Calode said:


> Only if everyone comes. We might not get all 594 people so we'll be close to 2nd largest.


If 15 people do not attend, we will get 579 competitors whereas Worlds 2013 had 580.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> okso idk if anyone's mentioned it yet, but this will be the biggest cubing comp. EVER.


The Asian Championships has 964 people signed up right now


JustinTimeCuber said:


> I am likely the only person who was insane enough to notice that in the schedule the second round of 5x5 says "Semifinal" but the second round of skewb does not? xD


lol I noticed that too


WACWCA said:


> Who is staying at the official hotel?


me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Who is staying at the official hotel?


I'm staying at a Best Western. Don't know which one, I'll ask my dad :3


Cale S said:


> The Asian Championships has 964 people signed up right now


Holy ****

5000 minutes!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 26, 2016)

It is very likely that this competition will not beat Worlds 2013 based on the number of no-shows that have already contacted us after the refund/waitlist deadline.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Is anyone staying at the Best Western Pony Soldier Inn?
Okay there has to be SOMEONE staying there... out of 550+ people


----------



## xchippy (Jul 27, 2016)

Will there be free wifi?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

xchippy said:


> Will there be free wifi?


No, one of the top 3 biggest competitions ever will not have free WiFi, unlike 70-person local competitions that do.
/s


----------



## Skullush (Jul 27, 2016)

US Nationals 2016 Pick 'Em:
https://goo.gl/forms/sP6Vi54voUQ4oB6f2
Psych sheets:
http://psychsheets.azurewebsites.net/

Ignore the feet category


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

For the Nationals "app" webpage on TheCubicle, for some reason it won't let me go on the "Results" tab unless I tell it to allow unsafe scripts, and then it gives me a ton of warnings.


----------



## Calode (Jul 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> For the Nationals "app" webpage on TheCubicle, for some reason it won't let me go on the "Results" tab unless I tell it to allow unsafe scripts, and then it gives me a ton of warnings.


Correct.
It's because of cors. Whoever made it (stachu?) failed on that part although I'd expect it to have been working before they released it.
Although it works perfectly fine on mobile.....


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2016)

It's on.

I'm wearing an "eat sleep cube" shirt and don't look that much different from my profile pic.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

I had an odd FMC solution that was 47 moves. Unfortunately, I was in a rush and wrote 4 of the last 5 moves down wrong. My goal for tomorrow is to get 2 successes. We'll see. Here is my "solution":
Scramble: R' U' F L' B2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 R B' L2 B D R' D2 B' D U F2 U2 R' U' F

Solution:
F R' F L F' B //Cross (6)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R B' U B //F2L-1 and F2L-2 (11)
F U2 F' U L' U' L //F2L-3 (7)
U2 z' //Okden (1)
L U L' U L U2 L' //OLL? (7)
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U _R U R' F'_ //PLL [failed] (14)
B' //Alignment

The underlined portion should have been: F' L' U L.

This would have been awesome if it were correct. Not that 47 is great, but who doesn't love that ending?

In general, the first day of Nationals was fun. I got pretty good times in all of my events (5x5 was slightly disappointing though, missed the cutoff by 0.59 ). Many records were set. lookie ↓

Mats Valk: Dutch NR 5x5 Average, 1:00.57
Bill Wang: Canadian NR BLD Single, 31.57
Mats Valk: Dutch NR OH Single, 9.88, and Average, 13.19
Mats Valk: Dutch NR Sq1 Average, 14.24
Antoine Cantin: Canadian NR Sq1 Single, 9.75


Gianfranco Huanqui: SAR 5BLD Single, 11:52.00

Mark Boyanowski: NAR MBLD Single, 56:44.00


Juan Pablo Huanqui: WR Megaminx Single, 35.50, and Average, 40.94


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 30, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> No, one of the top 3 biggest competitions ever will not have free WiFi, unlike 70-person local competitions that do.
> /s


Euro 2016 had no wifi.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Euro 2016 had no wifi.


I find that extremely surprising.

My second FMC was a success at 42 moves.
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_U-..._U_F_R-_F-_R-_//OLL
B2_R_F_R-_B2_R_F-_R_//PLL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

lol Brandon Mikel Got three 69 solutions in FMC, If one other person got an average, he would have placed 69th with a 69 average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> lol Brandon Mikel Got three 69 solutions in FMC, If one other person got an average, he would have placed 69th with a 69 average.


Thank you for confirming that I am not the only person who noticed that.

3x3 second round is this morning. I really want a good average to make it to the semifinal.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 31, 2016)

wish I could be at nats right now... What's the fastest 3x3 single so far?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

Drew Brads 6.08 Look at Cubecomps.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> wish I could be at nats right now... What's the fastest 3x3 single so far?


6.08 by Drew Brads


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Drew Brads 6.08 Look at Cubecomps.


Did you notice that John Brechon got a 6 single and a 10 average? The next sub-mitch joke?


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Did you notice that John Brechon got a 6 single and a 10 average? The next sub-mitch joke?


Pavan got a mid 5 without a sub-9 average


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> lol Brandon Mikel Got three 69 solutions in FMC, If one other person got an average, he would have placed 69th with a 69 average.


My brother got two 68s, if his first was 68 he would have been 68th with 3 68s and Brandon would have been 69th with 3 69s


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Pavan got a mid 5 without a sub-9 average


true


----------



## Lid (Jul 31, 2016)

5x5 49.85 NAR by Kevin Hayes in the finals, second to do sub50 single after Feliks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2016)

Bill Wang got 7.47 3x3 canadian NR average, 1:00.51 canadian NR 5x5 single, and just broke Max Park's NAR 4x4 average with a 27.xx!


----------



## Hays (Aug 1, 2016)

Live results and stats for 3x3 finals here! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1w4y6-7Y4cPRNacUFEfD8OeL0Y9PzNU_dKJOp7cmFbu8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 1, 2016)

Amazing livestream for the 3x3 finals, guys. Awesome job making it work, Lucas.






Edit: I was feeling the Burns after that first solve. 

Edit: Lucas, just run that ad already haha.

Edit: Fun fact: the Cubedepot ad ran seven times during the top 2 seeds.

Edit: Eight and counting.


----------



## Justin Baek (Aug 1, 2016)

I was at US Nationals 2016 for all 3 days and on the 2nd, I bought a Shengshou Aurora Megaminx, but I don't know if someone stole it or if I lost it myself. If any of you that went to US Nats has a extra SS Aurora Mega that is not yours, please let me know.


----------



## Justin Baek (Aug 1, 2016)

Justin Baek said:


> I was at US Nationals 2016 for all 3 days and on the 2nd, I bought a Shengshou Aurora Megaminx, but I don't know if someone stole it or if I lost it myself. If any of you that went to US Nats has a extra SS Aurora Mega that is not yours, please let me know.


Also, a black one


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I want 1 of these Goals:
> 3x3 sub-10 single *nowhere close*
> clock sub-10 average *1 tick off a sub-9 single that would have helped*
> State Record that I don't hold *nope*
> 4 BLD Success *1 undo premove off*


welp it was still fun regardless if the goals were not met at all.


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> No, one of the top 3 biggest competitions ever will not have free WiFi, unlike 70-person local competitions that do.
> /s


It had free wifi lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> It had free wifi lol


ik I was there lol


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 4, 2016)

Did anyone happen to find a black moyu pyraminx? I lost it on sunday. If you happen to live in the bay area I'd be happy to meet up and get the puzzle back, otherwise I'll wait until the magnet Moyu pyraminx comes out.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey so I noticed traffic on this thread during the comp was a lot lower than in previous years. Is there some other place people are chatting about comps more these days?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 26, 2016)

ToastyKen said:


> Hey so I noticed traffic on this thread during the comp was a lot lower than in previous years. Is there some other place people are chatting about comps more these days?


no, but there are more comps to talk about and worlds was announced.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 1, 2016)

I just discovered I still have my room key. Does anyone else?


----------

